#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  naa pa bay moseryos sa girl if naa na baby daan?

## vg2

just wanna know ur opinion.

enx.

----------


## bha-iegz

depende mana cya, kay if ako mka gf og naa na bby daan i would ask sa history why it happens cause ma treat nman gud na cya as accident then try nako huna-huna if valid ba iya mga tubag. If love jud nimo cya then dili ka mo matter sa history. hehehe

----------


## francoise07

y not...otherwise its not love...

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

ngano d ai if naay baby?everybody makes mistakes baya and everybody deserves a chance...everybody deserves to be loved...i dnt think her past is a big deal for u if u really love her, if it is den i think u dont love her enough...

----------


## vg2

the kid, does he/she matters? and in the long run, masustain bah ninyo nga dili nya marason ang baby sa any lq?

----------


## BaDBoY

nganung wala?  usa ko ana... the thing is, everyone is deserving nga seryosohon...

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

> the kid, does he/she matters? and in the long run, masustain bah ninyo nga dili nya marason ang baby sa any lq?


y?wats with the kid?as if sala sa kid na ma tao xa aning kalibutana...its a matter of acceptance bro and understanding...ngano mag LQ man mo about sa kid?ky dli nya mahatag iya full attention nmo?ka selfish sad ana bro wui...dnt compete with the kid wui, ka immature sad...instead, accept d kid ky f love nmo ang gurl ma accept man nmo iyang past and part of that is the kid... :Smiley:

----------


## lovely_chic

as long as it's true love why not :Smiley:

----------


## vg2

> y?wats with the kid?as if sala sa kid na ma tao xa aning kalibutana...its a matter of acceptance bro and understanding...ngano mag LQ man mo about sa kid?ky dli nya mahatag iya full attention nmo?ka selfish sad ana bro wui...dnt compete with the kid wui, ka immature sad...instead, accept d kid ky f love nmo ang gurl ma accept man nmo iyang past and part of that is the kid...


i am the mom, bro!

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

> i am the mom, bro!


ahhh ok...sori sis...so sum1 is courting u?or ur wid sum1 and confuse ka or doubtful ka?

----------


## dKyOrt22

naa pa sad tawn oi... kung nagkahinigugma-ay jud mo...





louya sad ang babae kung dili xa xeryosohon...

----------


## vg2

> ahhh ok...sori sis...so sum1 is courting u?or ur wid sum1 and confuse ka or doubtful ka?


magduha2x man gud ko sis everytym naay mocourt kay mahadlok ko masakitan balik. but for now, i promise myself man sah gud nga i wont get into a relationship til mag 1yr si baby. 11 mos naman cya ron.

naa unta ko sum1 giganahan but girefuse nako kay because of that promise. i want to satisfy myself nga matuman na nako. then nagbalik nalang cla sa iyang ex. but good thing lang, friends gihapon mi.

----------


## john_yo

og nag hinigugmaay jud.............. mo serious oi. depende pod na og mag serious pod ang babaye.

----------


## unique

yes, naa sis, love conquers all. what ever we encouter in our lives makes us more stronger and wiser. everybody deserves to love and be love. the more matured and compatible you are with someone the more serious your relationship grows deeper.

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

> magduha2x man gud ko sis everytym naay mocourt kay mahadlok ko masakitan balik. but for now, i promise myself man sah gud nga i wont get into a relationship til mag 1yr si baby. 11 mos naman cya ron.
> 
> naa unta ko sum1 giganahan but girefuse nako kay because of that promise. i want to satisfy myself nga matuman na nako. then nagbalik nalang cla sa iyang ex. but good thing lang, friends gihapon mi.


dont rush lng sis...take tym to get to know the person...eventually u will know man f he desreves ur love and if its ur tym to risk...ayaw lng sad ehatag tanan, always leave sumthing for urself pra f things dont work out well, ate least dli kau ka masakitan...bsta sis, dont push things too hard coz everything happens for a reason...if its meant to be, sooner or later, it will fall into its rightful places... :smiley:

----------


## vg2

> dont rush lng sis...take tym to get to know the person...eventually u will know man f he desreves ur love and if its ur tym to risk...ayaw lng sad ehatag tanan, always leave sumthing for urself pra f things dont work out well, ate least dli kau ka masakitan...bsta sis, dont push things too hard coz everything happens for a reason...if its meant to be, sooner or later, it will fall into its rightful places...


 
thanks alot sis.

----------


## W.Axl Rose

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.



naa pa uy labi na imal pa kaayo why not

----------


## miramax

naa pa man cguro woi...though i'm also searching for that somebody...somebody to share, share the rest of my life, share my innermost soul, hahay...baya woi.

----------


## reygie

Naa pa japun uy. Basta luv jud nimo ang girl, bisan naa na sya baby. Seryosohon japun.

----------


## raizene

naa pa gud, ngano gud nga wla..every1 deserve to be love even though naa na xa anak.....every1 commits mistakes in d past but mistakes can be corrected../

----------


## groundwork

naa pa woi. akoa diay. hehehe. it's not the girl's fault.

----------


## iMnOtUrSuPeRwOmAn

> thanks alot sis.


ur welcome sis...anytym... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## missyangrabaya

Haaaaay!  :Smiley:

----------


## malds

uu oie.. xempre..

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> Haaaaay!


 
naa pa daghan oi..........

----------


## missyangrabaya

hay salamat!!!!

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> hay salamat!!!!


 
ur waiting right?maabot ra na.....naa p daghan...

----------


## malds

> hay salamat!!!!



ehem ehem... "cough!2x"

----------


## missyangrabaya

*HAHAHA! nag paabot paman pd ko. pero wa pako ga dali kay bata pako. hehe*

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> *HAHAHA! nag paabot paman pd ko. pero wa pako ga dali kay bata pako. hehe*


 
I know that....paabot pd gani ko.wahahahaa...kabantay ka kita na pd gatalk diri.........

----------


## missyangrabaya

bitaw bitaw! hahahahaha! niya wa pa jjud ko kaila nmo!

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> bitaw bitaw! hahahahaha! niya wa pa jjud ko kaila nmo!


 
ila-ila lng nya ta....asa mn na nga thread dapat?hehehehe...

----------


## missyangrabaya

> ila-ila lng nya ta....asa mn na nga thread dapat?hehehehe...


pangita.a daw

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> pangita.a daw


 
search sa nako....hahahhahaha

----------


## malds

> *HAHAHA! nag paabot paman pd ko. pero wa pako ga dali kay bata pako. hehe*



cough! cough!

----------


## missyangrabaya

> cough! cough!



naunsa ka?

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> naunsa ka?


 
meaning ana...ehem ehem....hahahaha......siya imo gipaabot..........hahahahhaha.... :Cheesy:

----------


## missyangrabaya

> meaning ana...ehem ehem....hahahaha......siya imo gipaabot..........hahahahhaha....




*hahahhahahhahaha! tan awon nato*

----------


## tauren_chieftain

> *hahahhahahhahaha! tan awon nato*


 
kamo lng duha pagtinan-away..hahahahaha...siya mn ni cough cough....hahahha :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## gkoopir

Yes, in fact i had a cousin. nag ka baby na gani sila.
Na shock man gani me pagkabalo nga gi seryoso jud to niya nga girl nya nagpakasal jud sila.
He loves her wife so much.
Kong amo pang uban nga relatives or silingan pasulti-on klasi2x lng ang ilang sulti. naay maayo og naa puy dili.
Kay tungon naa man gud baby ang girl. Pero siya seryos jud kaayo. Bilid kaayo ko sa akong ig.agaw. Tisoy man ta kaayo to, buotan, maayo og trabaho.. it just, she loves the girl.

And everyone deserve to have a chance, to be loved and to love again.
Ang tinuoray nga gugma wlay pakialam sa silingan, unsay e-sulti sa ubang tayo, kong naa siyay baggage. Daghan kaayog dili ma explain ang tinud-anay nga gugma... ana jud na ang life.  :Smiley:

----------


## Maikeru

@TS: Yep naa man mo serious.

----------


## vanix09

depende rajud ghapon na.. pero kung para nako, murag lisod.. XD

----------


## rtyd2002

y not nga dli moseryoso.basta love gyud nako ill do everything to fight for that love.

peace

----------


## vg2

> y not nga dli moseryoso.basta love gyud nako ill do everything to fight for that love.
> 
> peace


may pinaghuhugutan bro gar?
hehehe

peace pud!

----------


## FukenGruven

im sure not all people are that bad.. if u find some1 who does not care to be the first but cares more to be the last, then you have a keeper.. :Smiley:

----------


## Blackjellybean27

i am a single mom. and it's kinda hard knowing if the guy is serious or not with you, k basin after s3x lang bah.. but after a few years (imagine years pa!), naa jud guy na serious after all... =)
so, sis, naa pa! don't despair hehehe =)

----------


## Fern

ang logic aning nga discussion is that.... its all about used cars "second hand"

unfortunately  thats the reality.... 

men prefer to be the fist one nga maka una sa girl... its like "power play" man gud..

----------


## EvenStar

> ang logic aning nga discussion is that.... its all about used cars "second hand"
> 
> unfortunately  thats the reality.... 
> 
> men prefer to be the fist one nga maka una sa girl... its like "power play" man gud..


nah,superficial ra sad kaau na imoha bro.di man tanan nga butang nga bag-o makapalipay sa tawo.daghan kaayo ko mga kaila ingon ani bro,batch nako before sa med skul ug circle of friends nako ila gf/wife naay mga anak.and to think theyre very successful sa ilang life.professionals sila tanan.
the point is,di mana mo matter if naay anak ang babae.its all about L-O-V-E!

----------


## amfoi

btaw y not... it really depends you his/her ka relationship.. kng d kasabot.. yaw na pugsa ug pasabot.. kay wala ghpon na padulong imong pag explain.. hehe

----------


## dKyOrt22

> its all about used cars "second hand"


daghan man sad mo-prefer ug secondhand...

----------


## Hackerz

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


serious jud if love jud imo gi pangita..

----------


## tripOfDeath

of course that's a sure thing. so what if you have already a baby with you? that doesnt mean that noone is going to love you at all. in fact, single mom's are, suffice to say, proven responsible and caring. why would a man choose to unlike that kind of person?  :Smiley:

----------


## 7DMM

use to know somebody from highschool who got preggy pag abot namo ug college and wala gipanagutan sa guy.now she's married to another man. so single moms naa gyud mo seryoso ninyo.hope you'll find that man.

----------


## harlie M

naa japon dghan mo seryoso woi!  :smiley:

----------


## miramax

> naa japon dghan mo seryoso woi!


Mao bha bro? daghan pa bha , as in? dumdumi daw ko anah nila beh?  :Azn:

----------


## kit_cebu

> Mao bha bro? daghan pa bha , as in? dumdumi daw ko anah nila beh?


sounds desparate...  :Cheesy: 

but, i agree with some people here... naa gihapon serious... its about the feeling you and the other half share...

----------


## Nutley

a close friend of mine is happily married to a single mom.  :Smiley:

----------


## dice14

YES.... naa jud... if u love someone u just fall for it.. dili mu matter if unsa xa. even naa xa anak.

i knew it wen my step dad marry my mom.

----------


## the invisible

naa gihapon oist! pero.. limited na nuon ang mu-seryoso..

----------


## sandy2007

to say that single mothers are second-hands is downright discrimination

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

dli na igsapayan kung naa cyay anak...

----------


## seven_segment

> ang logic aning nga discussion is that.... its all about used cars "second hand"
> 
> unfortunately  thats the reality.... 
> 
> men prefer to be the fist one nga maka una sa girl... its like "power play" man gud..


hmmm...naa sad ka point brad...

i mean reality bites...naay daghang pinoy ing-ana...


pero sa ma sa giingon nila...kung true love jud...

aw wappaakkk!!!

----------


## Blackjellybean27

> to say that single mothers are second-hands is downright discrimination


What can you expect from a male chauvinist pig like that...

----------


## umbrella-eh-eh

> Yes, in fact i had a cousin. nag ka baby na gani sila.
> Na shock man gani me pagkabalo nga gi seryoso jud to niya nga girl nya nagpakasal jud sila.
> He loves her wife so much.
> Kong amo pang uban nga relatives or silingan pasulti-on klasi2x lng ang ilang sulti. naay maayo og naa puy dili.
> Kay tungon naa man gud baby ang girl. Pero siya seryos jud kaayo. Bilid kaayo ko sa akong ig.agaw. Tisoy man ta kaayo to, buotan, maayo og trabaho.. it just, she loves the girl.
> 
> And everyone deserve to have a chance, to be loved and to love again.
> Ang tinuoray nga gugma wlay pakialam sa silingan, unsay e-sulti sa ubang tayo, kong naa siyay baggage. Daghan kaayog dili ma explain ang tinud-anay nga gugma... ana jud na ang life.


Hi, pwedi pa-'xerox' imo cuz?
 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## Fern

> What can you expect from a male chauvinist pig like that...


did you read my post.... i was just explaining to them unsa ang perspective sa guys regarding general assumption about girls with kids.

pag basa kuno

----------


## Fern

> to say that single mothers are second-hands is downright discrimination


im not discriminating... i was just explaining  the reason figuratively..

it sounds discrimination but its reality... that how men look at it. 

we just dont say it becuase its like a Taboo


naa koy na crushan nga single mom sa callcenter... and i like her alot... wala lang ko chance maka talk niya becuase were different department man... and busy au kow.

----------


## RemohDude

acceptable gihapon oi, daghan kaau inani nga cases bro..

----------


## ethzneuron

naa gyapoy mo-accept sa mga pinaangkan oi;
1. kanang mga baog
2. kanang parehas ni fern
3. kanang in-love kaayo sa mga single mom (fern gyapon diay!  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: )

----------


## Fern

> naa gyapoy mo-accept sa mga pinaangkan oi;
> 1. kanang mga baog
> 2. kanang parehas ni fern
> 3. kanang in-love kaayo sa mga single mom (fern gyapon diay! )


atayks.... lolz unsaon single moms are just so attractive man gyud...  ni vacation biya ang akong crush nga hot mom...  :Sad:  wala na ko ka kita niya sa office huhuhu

----------


## miramax

> to say that single mothers are second-hands is downright discrimination


Flangaaaak!   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Fern

> Flangaaaak!


its a taboo of the flesh....

----------


## vg2

oist, yaw mo away pls! hehehe
i started this thread for opinions lang
and so far, thanks to you guyz

i understand your stands - reality, true love and stuffs.
and i just needed a broader discussion kay sa friends raman gud ko kuha ug infos, ug puro rapud friendly infos akong makuha. hehehehe.. and besides im happy with my baby girl naman!..futuristic lang ako question.. hehehe..

----------


## BackEdge

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


it doesnt make u a lesser person if u have a baby and didnt make it with your partner.
the experience will make your a stronger and better person not otherwise.

jst my 2 cents

----------


## tauren_chieftain

The past may not be important but I guess we guys need to know her past also,.......though it still doesn't matter, ...

----------


## okoy

naa bro... just refer to the thread for HOT MOMS....   :smiley:

----------


## unique

true love conquers all sis....

naa gani ko mga friends nga maau pagkahimutang sa kinabuhi, unya na minyo ug mga astronauts with kids jud ha.

so ayaw kabalaka sis, maabot rna nang para imo jud. basta mag kasinabot lang mo, openly and honestly.

----------


## Fern

>>>>>> *naa pa bay moseryos sa girl if naa na baby daan?* 

hmmmmm naa man tingali kunga mangita ka ug:

1. Filipino.... nihit... except if kung modern ug huna huna

2. kano.... highest percentage

----------


## miramax

[QUOTE=Fern;5918400]>>>>>> *naa pa bay moseryos sa girl if naa na baby daan?* 

hmmmmm naa man tingali kunga mangita ka ug:

1. Filipino.... nihit... except if kung modern ug huna huna

 * May pagkatinood sad* 

2. kano.... highest percentage * not anymore, kay ila hilig young & fresh & medyo kana mga inosentihon or sorry to say "maypagkaignorantehon"*

----------


## Fern

> * not anymore, kay ila hilig young & fresh & medyo kana mga inosentihon or sorry to say "maypagkaignorantehon"*


sakto sad.... 

dili diay kaya sa single mom nga cya ra usa? besides she wont be lonely.... naa bitaw cyay anak.

----------


## miramax

> sakto sad.... 
> 
> dili diay kaya sa single mom nga cya ra usa? besides she wont be lonely.... naa bitaw cyay anak.


kaya baya bro sa kaya, pero keep the S** aside, human as we are, we have this feeling of emptiness na it can only be filled by a life partner.

Ako bitaw bro (true confessions of  a drama queen, he, he) Don't react huh! but b4, having a bf or male mate for me  is like putting or wearing an accesory lang into your life or murag spiced up your life , adds flavor, it enhances a woman's life to have a man with her, my perception is like, it's not really necessary to have one I mean you can run your life normally without it. 

But as i grow more mature, I started to feel the need of having that man that I can grow old with.

----------


## Fern

> kaya baya bro sa kaya, pero keep the S** aside, human as we are, we have this feeling of emptiness na it can only be filled by a life partner.
> 
> Ako bitaw bro (true confessions of  a drama queen, he, he) Don't react huh! but b4, having a bf or male mate for me  is like putting or wearing an accesory lang into your life or murag spiced up your life , adds flavor, it enhances a woman's life to have a man with her, my perception is like, it's not really necessary to have one I mean you can run your life normally without it. 
> 
> But as i grow more mature, I started to feel the need of having that man that I can grow old with.


mao gyud...sakto... in the end... companionship... mao bitaw ang naa pay mga people in their 60's nga nag minyu sad ug 60 years old...

----------


## Nutley

> atayks.... lolz unsaon single moms are just so attractive man gyud...  ni vacation biya ang akong crush nga hot mom...  wala na ko ka kita niya sa office huhuhu


fern,kung mabasahan sa imong single mom nga imong crush kana imong gipang post samot na jud ka dili sugton niya or wa jud kay chance bai.hehehe *joke*

----------


## Fern

> fern,kung mabasahan sa imong single mom nga imong crush kana imong gipang post samot na jud ka dili sugton niya or wa jud kay chance bai.hehehe *joke*


lolz... OK ra na crush ra bitaw... may nlang ni... kahibaw cya nga naa koy interest sa iya  :Cheesy:

----------


## vg2

> kaya baya bro sa kaya, pero keep the S** aside, human as we are, we have this feeling of emptiness na it can only be filled by a life partner.
> 
> Ako bitaw bro (true confessions of a drama queen, he, he) Don't react huh! but b4, having a bf or male mate for me is like putting or wearing an accesory lang into your life or murag spiced up your life , adds flavor, it enhances a woman's life to have a man with her, my perception is like, it's not really necessary to have one I mean you can run your life normally without it. 
> 
> But as i grow more mature, I started to feel the need of having that man that I can grow old with.


 
yup, sakto ka sis.
we have to admit nga we dont own our kids.
we cant tell them to stay with us forever.
they have their own lives to live, its theirs not ours.
and as we grow old baya mas sensitive nata.
as u said, human as we are, we need lifelong partners.
nga atong masabot2x, maistorya2x (dili lang s**).
not unless kun single blessedness or religious ka.

----------


## Bigben2007

My close friend got married a few months ago even if she already has a 9 year old daughter.

----------


## grlnxtdor16

naa uie! 

in love nothing is impossible...kung compatible jud ang duha ka tao nYa love jud nila ang usa't usa i see no problem y they cant have a successful relationshiP. unless grabe na jud na ka judgemental ang guy nga over ra kaau tungod kai naa nay anak ang grl sa iyang previous relationship, then kana di jud na mag work

----------


## Fern

ako lang gyud ma sulti sa single mom.. is

"good hunting" and may you find the biggest catch ..... metaphorically speaking

----------


## Mick Saint John

whats wrong with single moms? theyre hot and sexy anyway 

up for the single moms outthere.

----------


## jofox

naa man japon sa mga pinoy..... labi na ang girl honest og buotan.. nadisgrasya lang xa sauna sa mga pasalig ni ondong.... pwedi rana... pero morag moagi jud mo og daghan nga pagsulay labi na sa mga kaliwat kay usahay mga kaliwat mo critics man jud na... once mosulod mo anang nga relation taason jud ang pasenxa

----------


## redhot777

it depends.. kay ako auntie divorced siya sa iyang bana years ago then she had a son and now his son was 11 yrs old all of a sudden came a man nga naboang og pag panguyab sa akong auntie bsan pa og naa nay anak.. then i can see that he is very serious  :Smiley:  he even treat my aunt's son as his own son.

----------


## saidox

You can never tell..

----------


## bjpunk182

bitaw ok raman kung single moms....at least naa Xperience.......

----------


## miramax

Ang downside is...naa'y dalang bagahe ang girl.

But if you look at the bright side of it...TESTED PERFORMANCE na si Inday, nga makaliwat diay.
Like what happen to my male staff, mahay sya kay he found out after more than a year of their mariage life na , iya waswit dili diay kaanak. Maypa daw iya getestingan daan.

----------


## danzteo

depende sad sa girl.........

----------


## nitesky

naa pa man sis... its just a matter of waiting/looking/choosing(whatever suits you) that right person for you... just play the game right and you'll get there... ^_^

----------


## chlouds

it is not an issue.

----------


## Fern

basta loyal lang cya nako... and mu sugut sa akong fantasies  :Cheesy:

----------


## vanix09

depende jud na sya sis.. XD

----------


## vahnhelsing

naay daghan woi... d man na blema, daghan guys dili momatter para nila ang disgrasyada... naa man gani mangasawa ug prosti... so dili mo magpakawla ug paglaom....

----------


## ravage333

naa pa woi. grabhe pd. hehe. dpend pd na sa girl if angay bang tarungon

----------


## yvonne6

kung ako ang lalaki, dili nako ika ulaw nga naa nay anak akong gf, i would even be proud of her. other women may seem not/never had a baby but for all we know kapila na diay nagpa abort. killer mana!!! ewww kaau. salute ko sa mga single moms nga ni choose ug buhi sa ilang babies

----------


## hotel

> depende mana cya, kay if ako mka gf og naa na bby daan i would ask sa history why it happens cause ma treat nman gud na cya as accident then try nako huna-huna if valid ba iya mga tubag. If love jud nimo cya then dili ka mo matter sa history. hehehe



*sakto ka diha ... kinahanglan nga mahibaw ka sa history* :Smiley:

----------


## johnmarwel

it doesn't matter at all... kung love jud nimo cya, you will accept what she has right now and what happened on her past... hehehhe.... Past is past bro...

----------


## simonjed

hmmmm for me ok lng as long as u love the girl hmmmm  :Thumbs Up:  1st gf nko wala dyud ko khibaw na naa diay xa baby den after pila ka yrs ko nakhibaw...offer pa gani q ok ra nko but d man xa kay nbalik na ang papa sa baby w/c is her childhood love pud.... :Smiley:

----------


## beergin

yah i do believe in that, i love girls who had a baby.. hehehe i duno why,,,,..

----------


## desperada

sis naa ug naa jud sis...ako gani sis 5 years old na ako baby ron...nya to think physically medyo napasagdan sa kusina kay kani laging na desperada...gi serious pman gani ko sa laki...bisan giunsa pa nko cya ug discourage kay lagi naa naay extra baggage,dili stable,tambok,blah blah blah kani laging after the gisalikway ,medyo nawala ang self esteem...pero,wala jud cya ning undang ,nadawat nia akong anak..ako past..and ana cya he dont care about my past coz what he see on me daw kay strong woman daw ko...nya he saw me loving daw kay inspite of everything mas gipakita pa nko ang love sa akong anak as mom and as a dad within me...nya mas responsible daw ang mga single mom...ug mka survive sa storm in life...coz it is already proven and tested....dili lang jud magdali...kay ako gani wala man gani ko nag expect....

----------


## clok

For me, derserving ghapon seryosohon ang girl nga naa nay anak.. it only shows kng unsa cya mu love, willing ihatag ang tanan para sa iyahang love... taking responsibility for whatever outcome of her actions.

Kudos to all single mom out there!!!

----------


## chrisgon

paw paw paw.. naa nasad ka dre... kita raman ghapon tah..

btaw, lets not be too judgemental, they also have the equal right to be loved like everyone else. especially karun na they are trying to find sum1 deserving to love not only them but for her kid pod.

----------


## jat80134

Naa daghan woi...just have respect for yourself first and guys respects you...

----------


## chrisgon

usa nako ana. hehehehe... i dated two gorgeous single moms sauna. pero date ra pod. didnt worked out kay d daw mi angayan,huhuhuhu...too bad.

----------


## wise_zech

> sis naa ug naa jud sis...ako gani sis 5 years old na ako baby ron...nya to think physically medyo napasagdan sa kusina kay kani laging na desperada...gi serious pman gani ko sa laki...bisan giunsa pa nko cya ug discourage kay lagi naa naay extra baggage,dili stable,tambok,blah blah blah kani laging after the gisalikway ,medyo nawala ang self esteem...pero,wala jud cya ning undang ,nadawat nia akong anak..ako past..and ana cya he dont care about my past coz what he see on me daw kay strong woman daw ko...nya he saw me loving daw kay inspite of everything mas gipakita pa nko ang love sa akong anak as mom and as a dad within me...nya mas responsible daw ang mga single mom...ug mka survive sa storm in life...coz it is already proven and tested....dili lang jud magdali...kay ako gani wala man gani ko nag expect....


i am really proud of you sis......

----------


## Blackjellybean27

It's true bitaw. don't rush. speaking from experience. cge jud ko dali before k i think i needed to prove to my ex na guys will want me even with kids. it's true they want me, minus the kids lang hehehe. so in the process, heartache galore k nanu d ko ma accept nila or kng unsa pa dira na mga reasons. Just when i stopped looking, my current bf came into my life (murag kanta bah. hehe) and we're together for a year na, and counting. after pila ka years of waiting for the right guy, when i stopped being impatient then that's it na. happy na finally.  :Smiley:

----------


## desperada

> i am really proud of you sis......


 
thank you bro hehehe...

----------


## Arshen

morag naa pa mo serious dili raba matudluan ang kasingkasing

----------


## inna-iks

Of course naa gihapon uy. Na koi mga kaila. 
Yes, sk2 cla. Don't rush lang jud.  :Smiley:

----------


## chrisgon

> Of course naa gihapon uy. Na koi mga kaila. 
> Yes, sk2 cla. Don't rush lang jud.




korek ka dyan sis!! package na ang duha so kinahanglan naa jud dako heart ang lake na mu love sa duha.

----------


## Danzfreak

Yes naa ghapon mo serious woi...mao na giingon nga "True Love"

----------


## chrisgon

> Yes naa ghapon mo serious woi...mao na giingon nga "True Love"




OT: nyahahahaha... pagsure spalo oi... gpangita naka n bossing nimo. ayaw cge internet dha.

Btaw, mao na'y true love!!! amen spalo!

----------


## Danzfreak

To the people who are...DESPERATE

sa panulti-on

Love should not be taken for granted, dont settle for someone you dontlove but instead wait for the one that God has blessed for you.

and that guy who came to your life right now,is the one that God has blessed for you

God BLess

----------


## inna-iks

Of course. Dapat ang duha na imong ilove and accept jud. Mao man jud na. If love jud nimo ang isa ka tao. You have to accept everything about his/her and his/her past.  :Wink:

----------


## chrisgon

> To the people who are...DESPERATE
> 
> sa panulti-on
> 
> Love should not be taken for granted, dont settle for someone you dontlove but instead wait for the one that God has blessed for you.
> 
> and that guy who came to your life right now,is the one that God has blessed for you
> 
> God BLess


amen migoy...


@inna_iks: sakto jud sis. two thumbs up. mao na'y giingon na package deal. so u have to be sure about the love that you feel kung char2 lang nah or tinuoray nah. it might not be that easy na makg relationship ka ug single mom, pero im sure if d pain and d suffering will settle if she's worth it.

----------


## touch_me_not

naa rai moseryoso sis basta magseryoso na sad kas imong kinabuhi....

----------


## Quilat

daghan man siguro te..
patience lang siguro..
maabot ra nang tawhana..
who knows maybe kadtong klasmeyt nimu pag kinder ^^

----------


## jmc32

if love jd ka sa guy, he will accept you for what you are and what you have become :Wink:

----------


## "yanix"

naa pa nah wui..hahaha

----------


## stjohn

> if love jd ka sa guy, he will accept you for what you are and what you have become




sakto ni sya...dili dapat ma anxious kay og naa gyud para nimo, moabot gyud na. naa ko friends nga naay mga anak daan unya naka pangasawa. so when you enter into a relationship dapat imo pod makit-an nga mature/responsible nga lalaki. it doesn't mean nga kng naa naka anak, dili naka makapili og sakto nga lalaki. dapat mas wiser naka in choosing a guy for you.

----------


## ronz_rodz

naa jud na woi.. mo seryos jud labi na ang guy in love sa gurl... uless "bit**" ang inahan maoy angay kabuangan...

----------


## Kishin888

depende kung unsa klase ang girl

----------


## Arshen

naa daghan mo serious kong magtinarong lang sad

----------


## pinky09

dpende rna xa :Smiley:

----------


## pankie101

depende kung unsay way sa pagka-himu sa 1st baby..
and depende sa babae kung worth ba...

----------


## neiltoy

nothings imposible.

----------


## bogtz_aijay

lisod ba tubagon ang imong pangutana?...i think d man guro....past is past...ngano jud tawong WA....kita tanan IMPERFECT, and ang true love d mag.tan-aw kung unsa ang NAA KA kung d kung unsa ang KUWANG NIMO..

----------


## b0ty0k

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


naay dghan..

----------


## apps

if serious ang girl y not .. dont care about the past..

----------


## yvonne6

as long as worthy ka nga girl sa love sa lalaki. naa man guy uban, naa nay anak/ mga anak pero kung maka asta, murag labaw pas dalaga!

----------


## Micasa101

para nako naa.. man
basta,. seryoso pud ka sa girl d ka muhurt nya.


pero if naa manguyab nako naa nay baby..
worth a try ra guro kasi cute mana naa na daan d na kahinanglan himuon pa 
way hassle HAHA *jk

----------


## annerhexian

for me yes... if love jud ka sa taw.........

pero ang pangutana... how genuine it is? well, u will knw when it is proven and tested by u...

----------


## ace_R30

yes, as long as worth it ka sa love nya.

----------


## moklo

Na problema cguro ang TS sa iya status karun...hehehe!......

Ako tubag ani kay OO naa gihapon, pero dili unta kini ang dapat ipangutana  sa TS nga naa pa bay magtinarong... ang sakto ani ipangutana kay Unsaon nko pagkabawo kung tinuod bah ang lalaki diri nako bisan naa nako anak?

What I'm saying is nasayup nka sauna I think nakat-on nka sa mga nahitabo sa imong kinabuhi. Ang lalaki nga wala magtinarong is lain ang pag tanaw nya nmo. Ka remember koh sa giingon sa ako co-worker about sa amo co-worker sad nga single mom ingon cya " bay wala may nag maintain ana niya I;m sur nagpangitah nana cya" mao ni usa hunahunaon sa mga laki mao ganahan kaayu cla ug naka sulay nah. Ako laki man jud ko kabawo ko kung unsa ang gusto jud sa lalaki ang imong pagkababaye. Kung mao guihapon nga imo guihapon ihatag daun ang imo pagkababaye ngadto sa imong guitoohan nga nagtinarong dili jud ka kita ug exact guy para nmo or nahug rah nga tsamba-tsamba rah ang imo gibuhat.

Sa ingon ani nga sitwasyun nga naa nka baby dapat duha na imo hunahuna-on imo kaugalingon ug ang imo baby. Dapat act jud ka like dalaga, mag pa prisyu ka ug maayu. Imo jud e test ang lalaki ug unsa siya ka tinood nmo... Ayaw kahadlok basin wala na noon manguyab nmo, maabot rah jud nah kung wala jud d ihatag nlang ang tanan sa imo anak kay cya man ang labaw nga nag kinahanglan dili man ikaw.

----------


## ricardo042386

aw o kaayo...


depende rana sa laki if u accept u onza u...

then if he loves u,he never think da past.

----------


## apps

tawo lang na bro masayop sad sahay... maau gani na kay gpakita kaysa uban dli gusto naay anak pero gpa***** nila ila anak sa tiyan pa ang bb

----------


## Tirong-say

Depende, kung nakaanak siya kay giilad ug gibinuangan, unya makita sab nga buotan siya, maora naa pa gyud...........

----------


## myroxanne

ako maitambag ani.

ayaw lang sa na huna-huna mahitungod sa gugma kay you need more time to healed yourself coz if somebody left us for no reason, im sure naa gyud kay hinanakit na gibati diha sulod sa imong kasing-kasin. 

ako ba nimo TS, since bata paman na imong anak try to spend more time niya, time to love ur child and time to nourish her everything.

if estudyante man ka, try to finish school aron naa kay means of living sa uma-abot, dili na magsalig ka sa imong mga parents. 

if ur working, try to safe some funds or enuf funds aron ika gasto sa imong anak. 

i believe na each of us are destined to a specific person, if dili man gani ka na minyo ang pasabot ana, na namatay na imong ka pares dinhi sa kalibutan. if mag huna-huna ka ug gugma gugma, para nako ur too selfish imo ra self happiness imong gihuna-huna. karon naa nakay anak, huna-huna sa ang kalipay sa imong anak before nimo.

----------


## Soul Doctor

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


its 50% the possibility nga naay moseryuso sa girl nga walay baby daan.

----------


## kristoff01

naa daghan oi... kihanglan lang amping arn dili na maosab or maosban....

----------


## malditako

> ngano d ai if naay baby?everybody makes mistakes baya and everybody deserves a chance...everybody deserves to be loved...i dnt think her past is a big deal for u if u really love her, if it is den i think u dont love her enough...


i agree!!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## donnaj_999trading

why not? if tarong lang ang girl and she shows responsibilty by raising her baby right and letting guys know nga naa na cya baby daan....if you are not afraid to let guys know nga naa naka baby, it's actually a sign of maturity...

----------


## RCR75

naa pa oi, pakaslan pa gani ang uban. kaliwat na ni salvador del mundo

----------


## ricardo042386

aw o..ingon pa nila..paminawa ang tingog sa trompa...heheh..bitaw f he loves u , he never mind the past...toink

----------


## thanex2001

Depende sa situation sa girl og ang history niya. and also if nahigugma gyud ko niya, dawaton na nimo og unsa ciya.....

----------


## BikerDad

yes depende ra jud na on how you carry yourself... if magpailad dayon ka ug laki at first date ... like holding hands dayon or agbay or chancing... aw paksit na ka.

bt if u keep ur self respectable... and dress respectably... guys will respect u. dont show ur wild side pud. just the buotan one.

----------


## mortal_bane

> magduha2x man gud ko sis everytym naay mocourt kay mahadlok ko masakitan balik. but for now, i promise myself man sah gud nga i wont get into a relationship til mag 1yr si baby. 11 mos naman cya ron.
> 
> naa unta ko sum1 giganahan but girefuse nako kay because of that promise. i want to satisfy myself nga matuman na nako. then nagbalik nalang cla sa iyang ex. but good thing lang, friends gihapon mi.


Think before you act...

----------


## tessF

naa ghapon oi... dli mana mo matter kung naay anak daan basta makita sa laki na seryoso and tarong ang girl

----------


## high_heels

Sis...its not easy letting your guard down specially if you've been in so much pain.  I know how you feel and I've been in that same shoes.  I got married as a single mom and unfortunately even my marriage didnt work out and the truth came out that no matter what there will always be a difference in how your future or existing guy will treat your kid.  Here's my advice, do not look for it let time take its course.. Invest in yourself and try to develop yourself as a person and naturally you will be a magnet to the opposite ***.  someone will find that uniqueness inside and will treasure you....

----------


## jhaness

naa pa man cguro mo serious nga guy... f tru love jud d i ka sa guy... he will accept u no matter unsa pa ka and everything about you..

----------


## mastersun23

Naa pa uy, it doesn't matter if naay anak basta madawat lang sa laki

----------


## mhaw

> naa ghapon oi... dli mana mo matter kung naay anak daan basta makita sa laki na seryoso and tarong ang girl





> naa pa man cguro mo serious nga guy... f tru love jud d i ka sa guy... he will accept u no matter unsa pa ka and everything about you..



the power of two...kining duha ka combination igo kaayo ni!!!

----------


## Prince of Persia

naa mn gahpon.. basta magkasinabot mong duha..  hehehehehe... toinkz....

----------


## izz2pid

naa ghapon oi... hapit gani ko .na in love sa akong crush from elementary then naa cya bby wla cya gnahi sa daddy sa bby. kaso no commitment sa ni ron.....

----------


## missyangrabaya

for me, siguro not. maybe ga huna2 sila na madali rata mga mommy. pero it made us stronger baya. basta. cant share something. kasagaran laki lain raba apason. basta raba daw dili na V ang girl dali na raba daw makuha. haaay. bastaa.  :Cheesy:

----------


## TilWeGetThere

yes, naay museryos na guy sa girl na nany baby daan..

----------


## baning

it matters.. but then if a guy really loves you, then he'll love the kid as much...

----------


## mobskill69

naa pay dghan uie..

----------


## izz2pid

if true love nimo accept nimo ang tanan sa iya.

----------


## balolot

naa pa oui.
after all if true love strikes di na jud na kapugngan. 
naa man gani mo seryoso sa mga babaye na low flyer!
kana pa kaha. blessing bya ng bata.

----------


## pankie101

yup!
naa pa sad wui...
kung karapat dapat i-seryoso...
aw...ngano gud dili...

----------


## db5879

naa paman jud siguro. ipakita lang pod sa gurl nga dapat lang cya mahalon. minus lang pod jud kaayo uy....
in my case, maybe if the gurl is super sexy,pretty,smart,etc... hehehe...
peace : )

----------


## ryan_boy22

love ra maka tubag ana

----------


## Twinkz

Naa.

Kong seryoso ang lalaki

----------


## xiaomai

naa pa tawn.. its not a hindrance for true love to come

----------


## vnz

> y not...otherwise its not love...



amen to this!...

----------


## beerlight

definitely, naa paman jd na sis..

----------


## rr_sipat

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


ako moseryoso ko, pero di seryoso nga tua sa hospital ha!

naa oi, ngano gud wala...

----------


## yanyan82

usa ko sa mga lalaki nga mu seryoso... (naa nay anak akong gf)

how serious i am?
1. seryoso to the point nga gusto nako e adopt ang iyang anak para mabutang nako sa akong dependent/s
2. e turing nako ang iyang anak as my own and first biological child bsan sa tinud-anay dili
3. kutub sa makaya, ako e hatag ang wala mahatag sa iyang tinuod nga papa
4. ug kung mag-away man gani, dili nako apilon ang situation nga dili to nako anak ang bata


as they say, *LOVE is UNCONDITIONAL* 
basta love nimo ang girl, dawaton nimo ang iyang past...


seryoso ko sa? hehehe...

----------


## water_bearer

yes naa pa. it happens to my mother

----------


## KASAAC

nganu gud ug dili...if he feels true love then naa jud  :Smiley:

----------


## jhaness

> usa ko sa mga lalaki nga mu seryoso... (naa nay anak akong gf)
> 
> how serious i am?
> 1. seryoso to the point nga gusto nako e adopt ang iyang anak para mabutang nako sa akong dependent/s
> 2. e turing nako ang iyang anak as my own and first biological child bsan sa tinud-anay dili
> 3. kutub sa makaya, ako e hatag ang wala mahatag sa iyang tinuod nga papa
> 4. ug kung mag-away man gani, dili nako apilon ang situation nga dili to nako anak ang bata
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. naa pa d i same nimo dri sa world?.. good to know...  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jhaness

> the power of two...kining duha ka combination igo kaayo ni!!!


definitely bro... :Smiley:

----------


## yanyan82

> hmmm.. naa pa d i same nimo dri sa world?.. good to know...


napa intawn. ubay-ubay pman cguro mi. hehehe...

----------


## jhaness

> napa intawn. ubay-ubay pman cguro mi. hehehe...


mao ba?.. i tot wala na ntawn nahabilin... hehehe

----------


## yanyan82

> mao ba?.. i tot wala na ntawn nahabilin... hehehe


rare nalang cguro mi or basin nag tago pa ang uban. hehehe...

----------


## yanyan82

single mom ka jhaness?

----------


## caloiski

xempre naa pa na...muabot ra jud na...

----------


## kami no ko

y man wala? labi na ug gwapa.

----------


## jhaness

> single mom ka jhaness?


yup yup... proud to be a mom of my little angel.. :Smiley:

----------


## yanyan82

> yup yup... proud to be a mom of my little angel..


mao diay. hehehe...

----------


## jhaness

> mao diay. hehehe...


ana jud.. saonz nalumos man sa sabaw sa monggos ...wala na tawn natabang..

----------


## yanyan82

> ana jud.. saonz nalumos man sa sabaw sa monggos ...wala na tawn natabang..


hahaha... ok rana miga woi... kakita ra lage ka ug lalaki nga mu dawat sa imong bb ug past.
pero for now, ayaw sa pangita ug lalaki, mu abot ra na cya. tyak un. hehehe...

----------


## jhaness

> hahaha... ok rana miga woi... kakita ra lage ka ug lalaki nga mu dawat sa imong bb ug past.
> pero for now, ayaw sa pangita ug lalaki, mu abot ra na cya. tyak un. hehehe...


hmmm.. not planning to have another one.. i'm contented being with my daughter already... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## yanyan82

> hmmm.. not planning to have another one.. i'm contented being with my daughter already...


good. concentrate gyud sa bb. cute bya cya. hehehe..

----------


## 6foot1

love is not a matter of choice kung talagang love mo isang tao gusto mo siya....may baby o wala if LOVE mo talga at happy ka. maging sino man siya. mamahalin mo ng buong buo... for me di na mo matter...

----------


## yanyan82

> love is not a matter of choice kung talagang love mo isang tao gusto mo siya....may baby o wala if LOVE mo talga at happy ka. maging sino man siya. mamahalin mo ng buong buo... for me di na mo matter...



sakto gyud ni ai...

----------


## halfclowne

naa paman daghan woe..hehe kanang uban di mu seryoso sa mga single mom kay ego rana nila..hehe

----------


## necrotic freak

naa man gani moseryoso sa bakol single mom pa kaha.

----------


## maze0427

*it's really encouraging on my part guys na naa pa diay koy chance..heheheh...i just recently became a single mom last october 2009 and m still having a hard time coping with what happened..my baby is now 11months and m raising her on my own without any support from the father...sometimes,mg self-pity na wla najud mupatol naku,sakit au kay m still young paman and tarung sad ko na gurl...ngtinarung sd ko sa guy pro naka ako paxa ug ngita ug lain..ninang pajud sa amung bb...i still dream of a perfect family....i hope naay muabot to save me from all my despair...someone who is willing to love me with all my imperfections* *and accept my baby without a doubt.*....

----------


## yanyan82

> *it's really encouraging on my part guys na naa pa diay koy chance..heheheh...i just recently became a single mom last october 2009 and m still having a hard time coping with what happened..my baby is now 11months and m raising her on my own without any support from the father...sometimes,mg self-pity na wla najud mupatol naku,sakit au kay m still young paman and tarung sad ko na gurl...ngtinarung sd ko sa guy pro naka ako paxa ug ngita ug lain..ninang pajud sa amung bb...i still dream of a perfect family....i hope naay muabot to save me from all my despair...someone who is willing to love me with all my imperfections* *and accept my baby without a doubt.*....



ok ra na cya  sis. u still have a chance and you still deserve a second chance.
naa ra gyuy guy na mu love nimo for who you are... tyak un...

----------


## dreadz

Love's coming at your way...

----------


## maze0427

*maovhahopefully...pro if wla m already contented with my daughter naman sad...i guess at this point wla pajud ko kamove on or m still in the healing process...so dli pajud ko ready mucommit...mahadlok naku gud...mura kog natrauma...*

----------


## yanyan82

ipa heal lang sa ang wound mommy maze0427.

----------


## mortal_bane

> ang logic aning nga discussion is that.... its all about used cars "second hand"
> 
> unfortunately  thats the reality.... 
> 
> men prefer to be the fist one nga maka una sa girl... its like "power play" man gud..



basin mao ni imong style sad bro! Graveha sad nimo woi... Dili man sad ko ingon aneh  :Thumbs Down:

----------


## mortal_bane

To be honest lng sad nuh, maau paman cguro maminyo ko ug single mom kaysa kanang newbie. Wla gyud ko mamakak. I really like single moms. My last relation with a girl was during my 2nd year college. As of now, I didn't step into the relationship again coz I realized nga murag wala pa gyud ko nakakita ug someone! Anyways, happy hunting sa mga single moms out there. 

Daghan paman mga buotan, pero make sure nga responsible enough sad inyong mapili.

More power ISTORYANS!  :cool: 

P.S. I really like kids.

----------


## mortal_bane

> usa ko sa mga lalaki nga mu seryoso... (naa nay anak akong gf)
> 
> how serious i am?
> 1. seryoso to the point nga gusto nako e adopt ang iyang anak para mabutang nako sa akong dependent/s
> 2. e turing nako ang iyang anak as my own and first biological child bsan sa tinud-anay dili
> 3. kutub sa makaya, ako e hatag ang wala mahatag sa iyang tinuod nga papa
> 4. ug kung mag-away man gani, dili nako apilon ang situation nga dili to nako anak ang bata
> 
> 
> ...




This is the kind of person to be with gyud!
Nice gyud ni imong gibuhat bro...
You're responsible enough na gyud. Mao ni mga guys nga RARE na gyud.  Wahahaha.
Keep up the good work bro! hehe

----------


## kami no ko

kadaghan nga ingon ani nga sitwasyon uy. naa man gani nga giseryoso na nagbinuang pa gyud.

----------


## fingolfin

.. it's a question from someone who is ignorant in life


.. and to those people who answered with negative remarks, i pity them, they still need to learn more about life.

.. so what's up if the girl already has a child ??  people are just freaking hypocrites.

----------


## kami no ko

> .. it's a question from someone who is ignorant in life
> 
> 
> .. and to those people who answered with negative remarks, i pity them, they still need to learn more about life.
> 
> .. so what's up if the girl already has a child ??  people are just freaking hypocrites.


mao jud kung love nimo ang girl, bisag 3 pa na ka buok anak.

----------


## mortal_bane

> *maovhahopefully...pro if wla m already contented with my daughter naman sad...i guess at this point wla pajud ko kamove on or m still in the healing process...so dli pajud ko ready mucommit...mahadlok naku gud...mura kog natrauma...*


After what happened to you, nkasabot ko sa imong situation. Hopefully you can move on!    :Wink:

----------


## yanyan82

> This is the kind of person to be with gyud!
> Nice gyud ni imong gibuhat bro...
> You're responsible enough na gyud. Mao ni mga guys nga RARE na gyud.  Wahahaha.
> Keep up the good work bro! hehe


salamat bro.

----------


## joeyx2000

yes naa pa..

----------


## yvonne6

naay daghan oi. pero only mature and truly loving men can do this....kanang mga kiat lang agi, lain na ilang giapas sa mga single moms, so beware

----------


## borjyborj

ang akong uyab ron kay naa may anak, 1++ na ang edad. it doesn't make her any less and it does not affect anything between us. in fact it makes our relationship stronger, especially kung mag kuyog ming 3. happy man ko and i know mas happy siya kay naa ko iyang life. naa ra na ninyo kung unsaon niyo pagdala sa inyo relationship og sitwasyon. basta, ayaw lang mo gani pag OA-OA or ayaw mo tu-o anang sa libro or mga pelikula kay lahi ra jud ang real life. basta, happy mo together, life is better each day. love you always, my better half (to be, hehehe)!

----------


## mainframe

[quote=fingolfin;6780659].. it's a question from someone who is ignorant in life


nice 1 .... yeah i agree...... TS is ignorant.. ug ako sad.. :Cheesy:

----------


## D3KNikki

Naa. have a gf (single mom who has an 11 year old daughter) who got married last year to a decent, single (never been married) and cute young guy.

----------


## Genocide

pwede pud but ang uban kay mahimo nalang ug gamiton para maka tabang ug sustinto sa bata.  :Smiley:

----------


## arvinbenitez

depende raman na sa guy... kong dili mu matter sa sa guy kong naa nay baby ang gurl, aw ok kaau.. pero kong dili cya gusto nga naa nay baby, so wala nai mahemu ang gurl ana.. depende ra jud cguro na sa guy..

----------


## kiko

theres nothing wrong with being a single mom.. sure she made a mistake but who doesnt? my point is love knows no boundaries and if you truly love each other, having a kid shouldnt be an issue..

----------


## jrconde

what f dili lng usa but 3 ka anak na? kana mudawat pa kaha ta ana?

----------


## Man4Rental

Para nako no...Depende sa lalaki...Naa say mu seryoso tungud kay nahigugma sya bisan sa kaagi sa babayi, naa say ubang laki na sakyan lang ug i take advantage ang kahuyang sa babayi, nya pramis pramisan nga syay mu ako sa respunsibilidan isip papa sa anak sa babayi, apan para ra d ay mapahimuslan ang kahuyang sa babayi...pero kamo mismo maka bagay bagay man mo ana ba..panahon or time ra may mu tudlo or maka pahibaw nin u kung tinud anay ba jud nga nahigugma ang laki or ang lawasnung kainit ug kinatawhung kainam ra ang iya gi after.

----------


## jhaness

> theres nothing wrong with being a single mom.. sure she made a mistake but who doesnt? my point is love knows no boundaries and if you truly love each other, having a kid shouldnt be an issue..


definitely true kiko... :Smiley:

----------


## luisyntaneca

dili man nah mo matter...I guess, but if 2-3 na kabuok and lain-lain pajud papa...saun....yaw nlang...no way.....

----------


## jrconde

> dili man nah mo matter...I guess, but if 2-3 na kabuok and lain-lain pajud papa...saun....yaw nlang...no way.....



what if 2 ka anak bro but same lng ug papa. but wala jud cla gkasal ha. theres a saying na "sa 1st kai wala gituyo but sa 2nd kai tinuyoan na jud na."

----------


## Man4Rental

Acceptance ug understaning ra jud importante...basta di lang nin u awayan pirmi as in adlaw adlaw na lang tungon nga naay anak ang babayi...ok ra na...

----------


## TOPNOYZE

naa cguro brad...

----------


## shade

yes i would ^^ as long as mag ka sinabot mi nya ders love ^^

----------


## Man4Rental

Unsaun man ng limyu ug wa pa gyuy tatsa nga sigi mug away....may ng naa nay trophy pero loving kaau ug wa na gahuna huna sa di maaung kaagi niya ug di na sad makig kita kita sa naka anak niya...lahi na ang storya kung makig kita kita pa sa papa sa anak niya..murag di na sad ko mu salig ana.

----------


## Chedot

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


Pm'd u maam. Good evening

----------


## anjerika

i believe so. naa koy friend nga gidawat sad sa iyang current bf nga naa na siyay anak daan. mao pay nag gasto sa tanan tanan including the education of the kid. minyoonon na sila ron. hehe.

----------


## blackpearl

wala na jud!...

----------


## heavenknws

murag naa pa man cguro

----------


## anjerika

depende ra ni sa lake oi. kung unsa ka grabe iyang gugma. hehe

----------


## blackpearl

mostly sa mga lagi karun kay lahi ray pangita..mgilad man gane silag wa pay anak katung naa na ayhan..rare na kau if naa pa...

----------


## monrose29

na-a pa daghan oi..... wa pa lang gyud ninyo makit.e

----------


## kenrie_27

naa pa uy dli man cgoru all girls ana

----------


## fejazir

correct! naa chance tanan sa love...pero depende pud kung open-minded ang laki...bias bya ta sa in-ani bsta laki nana anak ok ra pero if gurl naa anak...dugay2 jud kakita somebody ma nu-serious nla...pero naa jud...

----------


## chenggay!!!

> kung ako ang lalaki, dili nako ika ulaw nga naa nay anak akong gf, i would even be proud of her. other women may seem not/never had a baby but for all we know kapila na diay nagpa abort. killer mana!!! ewww kaau. salute ko sa mga single moms nga ni choose ug buhi sa ilang babies


.........i agree

----------


## RMP

i also agree. Besides, everybody deserves a second chance. If she made a mistake with her ex and they had a baby, she deserves someone better. Dili baya joke ang single moms, hardest job in the world!

----------


## honexxx

o, naa pay chance ui.

----------


## rosebhadz

:Thumbs Up:  naa pa sad oi..wala pa karon pero maabot rana..in god's time...

----------


## ondoy

kung 1 ka baby ok rna uy, but kung 5 na tapos lahi-lahi amahan na ka lisod  :Smiley:

----------


## waldingkoy

aw o naa pa oi ...basta ma luv lang ka..samut nag gwapa....

----------


## wubby

napa oi, bsta napa. Dapat napa jud! hahaha kay single mom bya ko, pro contento nako nga kami ra sa akong baby. Kung naay modawat,maau. Kung wa gani,aw okey rapud bsta happy nako seeing my baby happy having me as her mom!  :Smiley:

----------


## psyd_1

naa pa uy.. daghan

----------


## baby_gabby

well yes naa pjd oi, dghan nang nahitabo ingonana nga anakan na daan depende raman pod na sa girl sis, mao nang ubang anakan nga gilr dli seryosohon ky ki-at tali pod btaw...

----------


## wubby

> well yes naa pjd oi, dghan nang nahitabo ingonana nga anakan na daan depende raman pod na sa girl sis, mao nang ubang anakan nga gilr dli seryosohon ky ki-at tali pod btaw...





sakto jud ka sis. depende rna kung giunsa pag handle sa babaye iya kaugalingon :Thumbs Up:

----------


## michael_scofield

agree pud ko nga naa pa moseryoso. pero ingatz lang pud kay naa pud ra ba mga oppurtunist nga mga lalaki.. nevertheless, na pa jud. if wla man kay mas maayo pa i-concentrate ninyo inyo love sa inyo anak kay sooner or later mangita jud na sa iya papa.

----------


## endymioun

Kung ako lang mas nindot ng naa nay anak kay di na kapoy bantayan labi nag medyo dako na ang bata. Besides sure gyud na responsible ang single parent.

----------


## ritchepaul

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


Yes....duna museryoso sa girl nga duna na baby. We all made mistakes in some point of our lives and they come with different forms. I too made some horrible mistakes and that does not stop me from living my life to the fullest. 

On the girl's part, she should not be stuck with her past alone...she must forgive herself or else future has no place for her.

----------


## anelger

everybody deserved a 2nd chance.......yet don't rush! naa pa daghan modawat nimo basta willing ka mo change ug unsa bati nimo para no regrets. Be good para tarongon ug respitoan ka.

----------


## wise_zech

sus naa pa oi kay kung love gajud nimo ang babae dawatan gajud nimo kung unsa pana iya mga ka-agi....

----------


## bolabog

yes kaau. mao na aq experience before.  kaso lang nagbulag lang me. pero wla jud q nagmahay sa aq past. naa na cya bagahe usa, pero i accepted it as my own blood. kaso lang, ang problema ani nga relationship, kay managana permi ang babae. tungod sa iya past. and always iya pamukha sa aq permi nga newbie kaau ta. maskin unsaon nmu pasabot nga nakadawat ka. faet... depende naman lang sa babae.. dapat unta mu trust cla sa laki kung gusto man gali makig ipon... saon!

----------


## melay24

importante karon ka ng mag ka sinabut.... past is past

----------


## rr_sipat

> napa oi, bsta napa. Dapat napa jud! hahaha kay single mom bya ko, pro contento nako nga kami ra sa akong baby. Kung naay modawat,maau. Kung wa gani,aw okey rapud bsta happy nako seeing my baby happy having me as her mom!



mao jud sauns, naa jud oi...

----------


## Man4Rental

> napa oi, bsta napa. Dapat napa jud! hahaha kay single mom bya ko, pro contento nako nga kami ra sa akong baby. Kung naay modawat,maau. Kung wa gani,aw okey rapud bsta happy nako seeing my baby happy having me as her mom!


Waw! Daghan kaau willing diri makigtambayayong ni mam wubby.

----------


## Girl4Rent

> Waw! Daghan kaau willing diri makigtambayayong ni mam wubby.


hoi man4rental..unsa gud ni imung msg?

----------


## iRviNe

naa, count me in..

----------


## dexlimp

@ts
yup naa mam..naay daghan hehehehe

----------


## annerhexian

UU ui naa jud mo seryuso nmo..

daghan diring open minded na taw maam..

----------


## rr_sipat

@mam wubby pwerteng naa-ha.... hehehe

----------


## bug311

yes with cautions lang jud

----------


## Genocide

Kong naay anak dilikado kay basig ikaw pay duwaan kay kamao naman sa mga laro.  :Smiley:

----------


## disomniac

depende sa type sa guy nya unsa kadaku ang luv sa guy..

----------


## lorenz_p

yes of course na pa gyod moseryoso sa girl na naa anak.... my auntie have a baby in her first boyfriend and left her after she got pregnant,,,,,karon sis pinangga kaayo siya sa iya bana even na naa siya anak b4.....

----------


## wubby

> Waw! Daghan kaau willing diri makigtambayayong ni mam wubby.




hehehehe oplok ai. pag tsur!  :Cheesy:

----------


## rr_sipat

> Waw! Daghan kaau willing diri makigtambayayong ni mam wubby.


pwerteng daghana muleng!

----------


## skyangel

naa pa ui...daghan paman laki na tarong ron pangitaonon lang

----------


## ronchiejames

it all depends on how you project yourself....
if you are into serious relationship then... dont fool around...
lisod kaayo seryoson ang taw nga way klaro... maglisod pod og seryos ang taw nga way klaro...
Show them that you are only available for serious takers... otherwise dont waste time...

----------


## blim98

naa pa na sila, naa ra gani ciguro na sa imong do-ol

----------


## messy_babycate

of course naa and dapat lang jud nga naa!!!

In our country, it is a common misconception that if you have a child then you must have a bad reputation. Who has a worse reputation? Those who chose to let their child live despite the fact that the father of the child left them or those who chose to undergo abortion?

Being a single mom only proves that that person is serious with her relationships to the point that she took the risk of changing her life completely.

I got really pissed when me and my colleagues were discussing naughty stuffs and this guy said "wla ka kahibaw ana nga naa na man unta ka anak?". I answered, "Dong, ang anak dili na kadaghanon ug himo. If fertile ang girl then imong ipasud then voila! mabuo si baby! mumabdos man gani nang rape victims!"

to all the other *single mom out there, more power and keep on rocking!*

----------


## tessF

yes naa pa jud same sa ako friend naminyo gyud sya now.. and nadawat sad ang iyang anak .. basta dli lang mag igat2 na single mom ok ra jud na kaau.

----------


## bellah

naa pa oi...nganu gud wala....

----------


## messy_babycate

> yes naa pa jud same sa ako friend naminyo gyud sya now.. and nadawat sad ang iyang anak .. basta dli lang mag igat2 na single mom ok ra jud na kaau.


 
i agree! naa man gud uban single moms abi naka-anak na mag-igat2x na lang jud, pangatawanan na lang ang pagtan-aw sa mga taw nila... 

let it be our lesson that we need to be more cautious and be more decent kay naa nay life nga nagdepend on how we live ours.

----------


## ahyango

nganu di man sad sila seryosohon ui? mauwaw sad m kung manguyab lang m nila and dili seryosohon.. babay man giyapon na..

----------


## jeremiahjay

OO cause I'm one of those guys, murag maihap na lang mi sa tudlo. hehehe bitaw joke

Pero ang bae, has to let go of fears and unnecessary baggages. Kesyo basin lain lang ang tuyo sa guy, or basin daog daogon ang anak kay di gyud tinuod nga anak sa laki, or basin parehason sa other guy biyaan lang. Pero it is really very possible that than of those fears really exist. 

Both has to learn to let go of the past totally, and work on the things that are present.

One things more don't watch too much television...it is inclined more to the negative rather than the positive.

----------


## jjames82

a big YES.. that depends on you, if you would trust the guy. I mean, just like me.. My GF already had a son. She just dont trust me that much, coz she already had a bad experience. I can't blame her, though. Just think positive that there would be someone who would love you for the rest of his love...

----------


## lord

Syempre naa oi.. kadaghan diha ahh..

----------


## Ironduke

for me Yes kaau no prob na oi.. nag pasabot lng na reponsible mother na cla..

----------


## orochimaru700

depende cguro. kung hot mom. aw naa gyud, hehehe

----------


## bosin

naa gyud na sis ayaw lang pag rush kay love will come in the right time

----------


## mlnsgbn

depende kung desgrasyada lang pero depende pod sa taste sa laki...anyway theres no wrong nga naa daan bb...depenede ra gyud

----------


## bloodyrose

Naa uy nganong wa man whats wrong if naa nay baby?...Naa man gali ko but i know seryoso akong uyab nako maski dili iyaha akong anak.......

----------


## rku_funky

so ingana nga set...... dili gyud na babag kung naay baby na ang usa ka babae i mean single mom bah.. dilio na sya obstacle for a better relationship.. as long as dili nimo e tago nga naa kay baby first and foremost e open gyud na sa lalaki nga mo court nimo para maka hibalo sya nga mao na imo history or background nganu n single mom ka.... aron maka timbang2x sya ug maayo if mo pursue sya sa iyahang maayong intension diha nimo aron sad maka balo sad ka kung maayo ba sya o dili,, lipyo pa ang iyahang tuyo o dili,,, basta lang timbang timbangon sad nimo sa maka daghan before ka mo commit pag balik...

----------


## TheRapist!

naa jud na oi.. basta taraong lang sad ang babae..

----------


## t!geR

for me, i gues naa.

----------


## Manta Rye

naa oi...ako diay... i fell in love with a girl nga naa nay anak....and i fell in love with her son too... mao nay nakalisod sa ako situation karon kay ang girl kay adto man sa lain nikuyog...sakit jud...pero ambot ang ako na feel naa ra japon...

----------


## Manta Rye

> the kid, does he/she matters? and in the long run, masustain bah ninyo nga dili nya marason ang baby sa any lq?


sis, sa ako situation sis, i always remind the mother to put her son first before kinsa pa dihang lakiha ang iya makarelasyon...i even told her na maski ako pa ang laki. grabe jud ko ka attached sa bata. kay sa ako pagka-brokenhearted kato na time na first mi nagkuyog sa bata sa park as in dili nako madescribe unsa ko ka happy. for a long time mao ra to nga time na wala nako na feel ang ako pagka broken... and i really felt love to both of them... for a long time na wala na koy gana muwrite ug poems...tungod nila duha nagsuwat ko ug balik...karon wala na pud kay tua man sa lain ni kuyog ang girl unya wala nako kita sa bata sukad aug 2009.  :Sad:

----------


## miakka070

yep..i strongly believe there is. Why? Having a baby from someone who ddnt last wit you was nver a basis nga dli seryosohon. We cnt judge gurls nga naka encounter ani. It's their lives. We dnt knw what they underwent to be able to raise the child alone. RAISING a CHILD ALONE...is and was never easy. But what makes me more believe the fact that very person (GUY) who can accept her totally..hehe

----------


## dandan68

yup naa pa and ako to..hehe

----------


## abrielle

OF COURSE!!! naa gihapon mu seryoso ui... peke ng mga biyuda naminyo? but the question is kaya ba sa egoistic nga mga adan?

that's the problem.

----------


## sprinter

of course, there is...true doesnt care of ur past...coz if a person really love u, then he`ll accept u for wat u r, wat u have & wat u`ve been through...evry1 of us deserves a 2nd chance...a chance to love, and be loved truelly...but just be open with him, who ever he will be...and dont be in a rush...evrythng happens for a reason...and evrythng will be at the right places at the right time-IN GOD`s TIME... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Tre

ok ra na oi as long magkinabot mung duha saun manang single nya cgi pud away.

----------


## orochimaru700

naa pa man, pero murag gamay nlng cguro....

----------


## jessa_surban

depende raman jd na sa laki bah

----------


## eilrach

naa pa jud bro... my gf right now has a 4yr old son.. OK raman... dili raman na mo matter, basta maau lang ang babae.. ^_^ hehehe

----------


## Adamot

i dont mind as long as i like the girl and we can get along

----------


## dexlimp

naa sad mo seryoso oi hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## babyjr

> yep..i strongly believe there is. Why? Having a baby from someone who ddnt last wit you was nver a basis nga dli seryosohon. We cnt judge gurls nga naka encounter ani. It's their lives. We dnt knw what they underwent to be able to raise the child alone. RAISING a CHILD ALONE...is and was never easy. But what makes me more believe the fact that very person (GUY) who can accept her totally..hehe


yah thats true sis. i agree this .naa gyud mag seryoso ane. why man tungod ky naa na siya baby. theres sayings: na love dsn't matter dba . . .

----------


## orochimaru700

naa pa, bsta hotmom lng... wla nay problema...

----------


## mattotoy(Matoy)

naa pa kaau, only if they just use their minds ug dili magpailad then after you follow your heart :Thumbs Up:

----------


## bosin

Yes gyud kau na if love nimu ang gurl you'll love her for who she is bya gyud db?

----------


## qnxt

Naa pa oi. I can be serious. 
I believe, kaning mga Girls nga nakasulay na..natagam na. 
Mas Mature ni silag huna-huna ug mas responsable na. hmmm...I just fall in love with a person nga naana anak

----------


## sexyjanes

oo oiz dli man sa ingun naa na kay anak wlay nay mo seryuso nmo... dli pa ulahi ang tanan

----------


## yanyan82

> oo oiz dli man sa ingun naa na kay anak wlay nay mo seryuso nmo... dli pa ulahi ang tanan


tama gyud ka sis...
i ended up marrying a single mom... ^__^
karon, dili na cya single. hehehe...

----------


## Mega Blossoms

daghan ko mga nailhan nga duna nay anak or mga anak pero naa gihapon lalaki mo serious nila. saludo gani kaayo ko anang mga dunay anak kay seryosohon nuon ug lalaki while kadtong mga babae nga walay kabilinggan nya maingon tang punga mga tarong pud ug mga gwapa, pero wala gyuy lalaki nga nakakita nila (wala na notice). muna mas maayo siguro magpaanak nalang para dunay lalaki mo seryos hehehe joke!!!!

----------


## Tirong-say

Naa man,
out of true love and pity,
dili gyud na imposible.

----------


## epoaxlan

naa pa intawn, depende rana sa level sa utok sa taw sis..

----------


## qnxt

Sige ra ba kog kainvolve aning mga single moms. murag ako na gyud ning destiny dah.

----------


## agent_sky

you love her because of her, not because of her child..

----------


## lifebook11

oo oi, labi na kung pretty and hot mama pa... ako ex ay pretty and hot mama kaayo sa tanan! mao ibog pa kaayo ko hangtod karon

----------


## Tre

naa man gihapun dependi raman gud na sa lalaki...

----------


## colby

Yes naman. It all defends with the person if siya pud ma seryoso. Ako cousin, she's married na eventhough naa siya anak sa pagka dalaga. If mahal jud ka sa guy, he will accept who you are and what you have.

----------


## dleniako

> depende mana cya, kay if ako mka gf og naa na bby daan i would ask sa history why it happens cause ma treat nman gud na cya as accident then try nako huna-huna if valid ba iya mga tubag. If love jud nimo cya then dili ka mo matter sa history. hehehe


tell that to us if naka experience naka..ky i dont think u would react that way..murag easy rman gud nimo...

----------


## dleniako

siguru uu..if dle pud ka lihok na pagka girl...
then ang laki pud dle pud lingaw2x ra ang gipangita!
mailhan mana nimu

----------


## JezzyCalm

naa man oi.. kdghan ah.. depende man gud na sa girl.. naa man gud girl na bisan naay anak, kiat japon.. mao dli maseryosohan..  :smiley:

----------


## mr.romantic

of course naay daghan oi..bsta ang girl serious lang pod..dili mag igat igat.. kay kahibaw ka sa laki karon tan awon na nila f kinsa to ang tan aw nila nga  mga babae nga pwede seryosohon... 

for me dili mana problem cgro f naa nay baby as long as the woman would be responsible sa iyang hubby to be and sa ilang family nga umaabot

----------


## jikutokiko

uu oi...ako duha ka officemates ke ingana....

I think super serious ang guy...ang baye, im not sure..  :Sad:

----------


## recca_

> kaya baya bro sa kaya, pero keep the S** aside, human as we are, we have this feeling of emptiness na it can only be filled by a life partner.
> 
> Ako bitaw bro (true confessions of  a drama queen, he, he) Don't react huh! but b4, having a bf or male mate for me  is like putting or wearing an accesory lang into your life or murag spiced up your life , adds flavor, it enhances a woman's life to have a man with her, my perception is like, it's not really necessary to have one I mean you can run your life normally without it. 
> 
> But as i grow more mature, I started to feel the need of having that man that I can grow old with.





> naa man japon sa mga pinoy..... labi na ang girl honest og buotan.. nadisgrasya lang xa sauna sa mga pasalig ni ondong.... pwedi rana... pero morag moagi jud mo og daghan nga pagsulay labi na sa mga kaliwat kay usahay mga kaliwat mo critics man jud na... once mosulod mo anang nga relation taason jud ang pasenxa


up ko ani mga quote... had a gf with a baby na. dli gyud intawon lalim  musulod ka ani nga relationship. daghan jud ug babag, usa na ang family  nko. u need patience gyud. mga advices gyud sa mga igsuon nko, yaw iserious ang inyo relationship. bisag unsaon nko ug huna2x kung unsaon nko ug bulag niya, im still  coming back to her. i just hope lng nga iya pd ko seryosohon kay pang-long term commitment akoa gusto. hahay paetz.

question lng, havent asked her in full details regarding sa baby pa mn gud, mainsecure b mu mga girls kung mangutana mi ana sa inyo?

----------


## janjan2010

uso na man ni karon.  :smiley:

----------


## heisenberg69

kinsa ng bayhana kay willing ko mo buhi sa bata.... hehehe..

no big deal for me if she already have kid/kids... the more.. the merrier

----------


## boggsy

hi sis.. I had a daughter wd my ex-hubby, I am now currently in a 5-years relationship with someone and going strong... the key there is choose wisely... do not see your anak as excess baggage of sort... act and judge as if shes part of your whole being... actually in my opinion dili man ang guy ang imong main concern ana... it's the parents / family usually sila yung kumukontra   :sad:

----------


## eilrach

naa pa jud tawn... ayaw tawn ninyo huna2x.a nga wala na... naa ra tawn daghan tarong nga laki diha sa kilid2x.. ayaw lang ko kay ang ako GF naa naman sad baby.. pero love nako.. hehehe.. ^_^

----------


## sexyjanes

its up for the guys ra jud na...

----------


## joanne05

naa jpon museryoso ui,..just have to find the right guy nga wla lang nagtake-advantage. one indication that you've found the right one is by observing unsa iya reaction basta naa imong baby..if he's loving or aloof  :Smiley:

----------


## MaLeeLaY

y not...ka cute sa akong baby ah..sosyal pa jud 2 nga bata ang guy cguro di dawaton..hehehhe..

----------


## xtianubec

kung ako ang laki
dawat gihapon oi
basta stable lang pud ko ug job 
kay maikog ug malooy ko sa girl

----------


## Paolo1130

kun akoa nahigugma jd nimo naa nkay baby why dili tkaw dawaton..love gud tkaw hehehe..mao na gitawag og UNCONDITIONAL LOVE..maging sino ka man hahahha

----------


## arf2

yes oi murag d nagani pwde binu.angan2x bsta ang gf kay naa na baby kay imposible jud kau dli love sa laki ang grl kay iya nagud na gi dawat

----------


## YaeL

daghan man.. basta naa na daan ha before pa nagka kamo haha.. coz acept naman 2 nimo dapat if serious jud ka niya coz before hand kabao ka naa na sya anak.. if tarong ka mu seryoso jud ka.. di basis ng naa naka past mao di naka seryusohon.. basta acept ka ug love maski unsa paka.. mao na na.. hehehe

----------


## punisher23

napa gihapon siguro oi

----------


## pinkcount3ss

* naa pa na ui... imposible wala... di man kaayo impt run sa rel kung naa na anak imo gf..*

----------


## sHenZee03

@topic

Yes. If you're worth loving then yes, there are men out there who'll accept whatever you have.




> the kid, does he/she matters? and in the long run, masustain bah ninyo nga dili nya marason ang baby sa any lq?



Loving a person should be as a whole, not in fractions or parts because every person comes in a package of exquisite pieces that makes up the totality of your being. That kid is part of who you are and if a man does not learn to love that kid as well, then he'll never learn to love the person that you are.

----------


## antigravity

I agree with ShenZee.. Dapat pd love nila ang usag-usa, ky dli ni basta2x nga situation.. Ky in the long run basin mag kwentahay na nuon about sa past, in which it is very unhealthy sa bata pd.. Dapat naay love and UNDERSTANDING gyd..

----------


## kelv

naa pay moseryoso oi. bsta ang girl lng pd angayan cya seryosohon sa mga lalaki. daghan na kaau mga single mom karon. ambot lng nganong nangaborot nah cla. dapat ilhon jud ang inana na girl ky bacn pasagad lng nag bilangkad sauna. heheheh

----------


## punisher23

napa siguro kung nahigugma pud

----------


## ohohoy

naapa ngano man tawon wala..

----------


## barbiedonayre

I agree all of you guys... I am a single mother too.. But i know that a guy will just come in a proper time.. It didnt work out for the father of my baby yet i am positive that there will be good person to come...  :Smiley: )

----------


## punisher23

napa siguro oi kana pud laki nga dunay baby daan..ffyts

----------


## tobeymaguire

> I agree all of you guys... I am a single mother too.. But i know that a guy will just come in a proper time.. It didnt work out for the father of my baby yet i am positive that there will be good person to come... )



that's the spirit sis, be optimistic always in life.... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## punisher23

hahay basta gugma..dawaton og kalimtan ang tanan..

----------


## ms_engineer

i have a friend actually not so long ago single mom xa, dugay na mi wa mgkita then all of a sudden ngka communicate mi sa fb then i found out na married na xa  :smiley:  and m happy for her,,,,,if u really love someone mdawat mn na ang past jud,,,then sa mga single moms i know dili mlikayan nga mkhuna2 cla nga naa p bay mgserioso nila,,,pro naa mn jud nay moabot nga taw nga mdawat jud sa past nga destined jud pra nila... :smiley:

----------


## cywizard

naa pa jud na oi... lisod lang guro pangitaon... ^_^

----------


## punisher23

mao ni gitawag gugmang g at*y

----------


## crush_23

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.




naa man sad cguro mo serious pero out of 10 suitors 1% lang guro ang tinuod jud nga gilove ka ..iaccept imo past, ug iaccept imo bb ...  :Smiley:  ayaw lang pagdali....naa pa man sad nabilin buotan sa world ..dili tanan lalaki iresponsabli...  :Smiley:

----------


## cilpen

naa paman TS as long as naa ni.......
U - understand
R - respect
D - dedication
1 - of 1 one another

----------


## bellah

maybe if he really loves you.,mag seneryos gyud siya. :Smiley:

----------


## Dax101106

Oh oiz...nganu gud tawn wala bah...

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

naa pa diay ni?! basin naminyo na ron si TS ani..hehehe 

Naa pay daghan oi...maabot ra na, daghan gihapon mga hopeless romantic nga mga lalaki oi..
parehas ra ang lalaki og babayi..naay taron, naa sad sipat...hehehe

----------


## elvandesantos

naa oi. depende raman nah kun seryoso sd ang babae.

----------


## David_Velasco

Naa pud ue, kay ang sinagup sa ako uncle kay na buntis sa usa ka sinagup gihapon sa ako uncle. hehehe unya gipakaslan man to ang na buntis sa iya uyab og cya ang ni angkun sa baby.

----------


## MissG

Naa kaayo coz love covers mistakes

----------


## budzbunny21

naa oi....basta ba tarung lang pud ka, dili pud ng maka-ingun ang tao nga ah mao diay single mom kay _________...and by the time you have someone again put God as the center of you relationship, you'll never go wrong,  trust me ...wish you the best miss.hehehe

----------


## BanshEe

naa jud uie.. 
if the guy really loves u
then mu accept na sya.. 
mostly and esp. kanang financially secured..
kay mka sustento ra cla sa imo ug sa imo kids..

----------


## alekssandr

naa pa jud.. akong amigo kay mag minyo na sila sa amung amiga na single mom...

----------


## lovelygirl

naa oi..ka daghan single mom na minyo man ....  :Smiley:

----------


## mtawason

everyone deserves a 2nd chance & 2 be hapi.

----------


## lovelygirl

> everyone deserves a 2nd chance & 2 be hapi.


Agree jud ko nimu...

----------


## notooth

hehehe depende ra na sa kamubo sa tingkoy sa usa ka tawo.... tan-awa gud na sa ubang nasud.... naa na gani dagko nga mga anak ang uban unya makigminyo gihapon sila..... kita lang jud nga mga pinoy kay pa as if kaayo.... mga hypokrito kaayo.... double standard kaayo as in......

----------


## lovelygirl

> hehehe depende ra na sa kamubo sa tingkoy sa usa ka tawo.... tan-awa gud na sa ubang nasud.... naa na gani dagko nga mga anak ang uban unya makigminyo gihapon sila..... kita lang jud nga mga pinoy kay pa as if kaayo.... mga hypokrito kaayo.... double standard kaayo as in......


mao jud..OA kaayo mga pinoy man gud..dapat jud ky kani ang girl..ingon ani ka or ingon ana...

----------


## palanggako123

agree gyd ko ni notooth..super ra ka double standard ang pinoy..

----------


## MrDavedalogdog

naa oi. kung love jud ka sa lalaki aw seryosohon jud ka. labi na kung delicious pa kaayo ka. hehehe.

----------


## angel_thea89

naa pa pud oi.. naa man puy mga laki na nahabilin nga di mo matter sa ilaha if single mom.. :Smiley:  lisud pud lage pangitaon.. :Cheesy:

----------


## marqi_20

ka daghan na nahitabo ana

----------


## marqi_20

if love jud nimo diba it doesnt matter whats her/him his past whether he/she naa na siyay anak daan diba

----------


## joowen

naa pod ui! if love jd ka sa guy ngano gud dili :Huh: 
pahibaloa lng pd daan na naa naka baby... hehehe

----------


## lowel

naa oi...depende nasad na sa imoha... 
depende sa imo gpakita na attitude...

----------


## mlnsgbn

Ako mo serious ko haymanang girl na dunay bb daan?

----------


## bowee

what's wrong wirth a girl having a bb na? 

her past is her past.. what is important is now and today.. if we gel together now, so be it.. forget it about the past.. I love to cuddle or play with the baby.. anyway if you love that person.. all and everything about her, you would ultimately accept ra man madugay....

----------


## palanggako123

> Ako mo serious ko haymanang girl na dunay bb daan?


Payter!!! maau kay naay ni volunteer..hahaha btaw makarelate sad ko ani..this is a common issue sa mga single mom karon thu la pako nagproblema ani coz i gave myself enough time to totally heal..naa nasad ko baby boy..1 year and 2 mos na..pero dili ka magmahay sako anak kay gwapo ug cute..murag anak sa arabo or indiano kay taas sad ilong..hahahapero to answer the question: naa pa woi..naa gani ko friend nga nakauyab sad balik..love kaau cxa sa guy bisan naa na cxa baby..naa sad ko kaila naminyo foreigner and nagprocess na for adoption..for me, m still hoping nga someday naa koy ma meet nga mu love nako despite the fact nga naa nakoy baby..just a reminder sad sa mga single mom..make sure dili nato pasagdan ato self..stay sexy and beautiful aron makakita pag laen.. :wink:

----------


## recca_

> naa oi...depende nasad na sa imoha... 
> depende sa imo gpakita na attitude...


up ko ani... mgdepende ra jud sa attitude sa girl.

----------


## d!orj

naa uie,,example nlng daan,,, akong mader,,hehe

----------


## starprince

yes naa pa kaayo oi. unless the boy really loves the girl no matter what

----------


## mik-osmena

There is still more to life.....

----------


## flowers4maegan

naa pa jd.....daghan na kaau na nga situation nga ang babae kay naa nay anak peru naa pa japon mudawat sa girl,,,,,,,naa pa uie............basta choose the right guy......

----------


## kohaku

Naa man cguro, pero this would lead to confusions sa child inig dako niya, then complicated jud inyo relationship...unless ang guy, willing mo adopt sa imo baby...and marry you...pero kung lingaw lingaw lang iya tuyo, bacin anakan lang ka, then byaan nasad...

IMHO...

----------


## code_blue

Hello! Its 2011! Duh! People nowadays are open minded

----------


## twistedANGEL25

Naa uy!If the woman has a child,that doesn't mean that she's loose.Heller!

----------


## piamot

naa tawon oi.. naa pa man jud tingali laki na understanding and open-minded.. Ang importante man ana is if you know how to take care of the relationship..

----------


## SLings

naa. ayg ka balaka  :Smiley:

----------


## rjje

naa man. di man kay abi naa na'y anak wala nay mo seryoso  :Smiley:

----------


## AntitaniC

I know a mother that already had 3 kids... while she is still processing her annulment case, there are already a bunch of suitors.  Even her lawyer courted her.  but sadly she's too afraid of engaging new relationships.

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

na'a oy, impossible wala,

----------


## blueraiden

depende mana sa situation. okie raman na if and only if tarung ang girl then open siya sa nhitabo sauna nganung nana siyay baby....

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

naa jd nay moabot ts na moseryoso ug mo-love nimo.. just wait, in God's perfect time  :Smiley:

----------


## legal_cd

o oi, mao jud nay tinuod na gauge if serious ang laki sa girl. ang irony lang noh. ka notice ko na mas maka appreciate panang mga foreigner na laki sa mga filipina na single mom kaysa natong mga filipino.

kahibalo ngata og ngano.

----------


## jumper_stage

naa mga power ranger aw FOREIGNER diay...

----------


## sugbuana

kung seryos pud ng lakiha!

----------


## Maxene76727

if the person really loves you, then the answer i yes..

----------


## BiKho

naa tawn oe ngano gud tawn wa.....

----------


## phattchoi

naa gud.. medyo ma intimidated lng ang laki pero naa oi

----------


## brandnewbien

kung seryoso pd ang babae aw daghan pd mo seryoso nya

----------


## kajrot1

dpendi sa laki d tanan parehas na 
pero ako personally extra baggage namn gd ng naay baby ^_^

----------


## legal_cd

most foreigners kay open minded makadawat, but most male filipinos maihap ra

----------


## chrisangel

Yep, depende rjud na! kung unsa jud history nganu nahitabo...and also if the boy really loves her, then he would accept and love her no matter what happen... tsk . tsk. tsk....

----------


## wire

murag wala nay lami kay gadanghag lang... Kasagaran nga maangkan kanang himili-an ug mga gwapo nga mga babae... Unfair sad kaaU na sa mga batig nawong oi. Nganong mamili man jud sila ug mga gwapo nga naa may batig ngawong nga mo-seriouso sa ilaha... U know what? Ang mga bating nawong nga mga lalaki then ilang asawa kay gwapa - wala pako naka-dungog nga gipaangkan na sila.

For the Girls ni, So, Why don't you grab those batig nawong nga mga Guy for life aron dili mo mapaangkan atimanun pamo ug maaU, pwede ra sad mo inyo himoon ug slaves basta gwapa...


.

----------


## cassiopeia

naa man,knang mga dili gagmayg utok nga mga laki.

----------


## renluna

dpende man. ive know one nga naa nay anak ang gurl den gpakaslan jud xa sa guy...

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

na'a lagi na, impossible kaayu wala oy

----------


## solderingiron

naa pa mo serious pod oi. 

pero mas maau sis unya naka balik ug relasyon. mas maka help ni nimu tingali

----------


## badonrico

big answer is YES

----------


## istoryamember

naa ts oi. love knows no boundaries.

----------


## zoey29

of course!!!!

----------


## ace_82

naa pjuy daghan.

----------


## socyaj

of course naay daghan it depends pud sa charm sa babay hehe

----------


## kristal

`there's no impossible in *LOVE* 



 :love:  



`so naa jud someone accept and respects ones past..

----------


## rejiel

naa japon oi...i know a lot of people, nga naa nay anak pero naa japon laki na ni seryoso.... :Smiley:

----------


## yaj.em

TS, trust me.... if deserving ka na i love sa usa ka guy, and love pd jd ka sa guy, then there's no reason y dili xa moseryoso nimo...

A big YES ts....

pero if wala jd kay nakita na giseryoso ka, then focus na lng sa imo baby...  :Smiley:  okiez

----------


## cardo

Ngano dili man? Thats too shallow for an excuse.

----------


## joshth

naa pa oe.. kanang mga foreigners nga mga tiguwang...


Kung mangita ka ug kanang mga batan-on.. i think wala na oe kay kuntra jud kaayo ka sa pamilya anang lakia :].... 
Kana gurong mga edaran na, kanang naa nai mga experience sa kinabuhi kay makadawat guro...

Kahinumdum man pud ko akong amigo nga ana siya... "adto nalang kang miss. xxx kay available".. then nitubag iyang kastorya nga.. "Ay dili ko oe, package  man na siya.. naa nay dalang trophy."

----------


## redgypsy

> naa man,knang mga dili gagmayg utok nga mga laki.


harsh ra pod ka kaayo oi.

nganu man na si luis manzano gi uyab man niya si jenelyn mercado na naa naman anak. pasabot gamay diay siya ug utok?

----------


## warsucks

naa pa kaayo labihan na ug hot mama.. :Cheesy:

----------


## miyay

> harsh ra pod ka kaayo oi.
> 
> nganu man na si luis manzano gi uyab man niya si jenelyn mercado na naa naman anak. pasabot gamay diay siya ug utok?


sis/bro, i think you need to re read her post  :Smiley:

----------


## hanybee

naa ui.. grbe na pod og wla..

----------


## mio

Naa mai daghan. Dako na man gani ang anak.  :Smiley:

----------


## -mig-

naa oi. ako gani aunt na minyo jud siya.

----------


## RubySohoRedBalloons

Naa uy, naunsa ang gugma kulbahinan ug unpredictable. Kon sundon gayud sa usa ka binuhat iyang pitik sa kasing kasing maski wapa nay nawung iya gayud nang pakaslan kay ang gugma way gipili, ug ang lamas sa gugma ang mga pagsuway aging pisikal man, mintal o saykolojikal.

----------


## nilbud

depende rana f love jud

----------


## marqi_20

it depends on the situation.....kung love jud nimo....

----------


## redgypsy

> sis/bro, i think you need to re read her post


read the post again. sorry cassiopeia my misatke nalain nako ug sabot.

----------


## Iamalbertrebs

I think loving someone unconditionally.. 
LOVE CAN MAKE YOU STUPID THINGS SUCH AS...............

----------


## 4s gadgets

> Naa uy, naunsa ang gugma kulbahinan ug unpredictable. Kon sundon gayud sa usa ka binuhat iyang pitik sa kasing kasing maski wapa nay nawung iya gayud nang pakaslan kay ang gugma way gipili, ug ang lamas sa gugma ang mga pagsuway aging pisikal man, mintal o saykolojikal.


agree ko bro... that s if true love ang na feel but for me naa jud, daghan nako ka witness ug ing-ana nga situation.

----------


## RubySohoRedBalloons

dili ka moseryoso ani?

----------


## ad_dur

nganong wala man? I dont mind if naa na bb ang girl or not. Dili na true love if mo matter sa imo na naa na diay anak ang girl.

----------


## uztadzmalek

> nganong wala man? I dont mind if naa na bb ang girl or not. Dili na true love if mo matter sa imo na naa na diay anak ang girl.


TUMPAK! agree kau ko ani bai  :Thumbs Up:  (from experience)

----------


## pyroRAPTOR

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....oh yeah!!

----------


## ryeaka

proven nako neh... naa oie hehehe

----------


## AGENTFROST

naa jud na oie.. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

of course nmn sis noh..  :Smiley:

----------


## mio

*Naa, seriouso na guy.*

----------


## lylecore

dpende cguro if deserving gyud ang babaye. CHAR

----------


## arnelarmamento

basin c girl ang dili seryoso kay la man nagkadayon sa papa sa baby

----------


## glinkho

if love is true dili hindrance nga naa na kai bby..it's a blessing :Smiley:

----------


## HybernaTe

Oo ah! Naa paman gud mo seryoso kung ing-ana man lang ang sitwasyon ang importante nag hinigugmaay mung duha.

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Naa oii! Ngano gud tawn di seriousohon. Mas angay nuon na seriousohon kay naa nay bata involved, di baya lalim magsingle parent, so kung makapares mog naay anak na daan dapat mutabang sad jud mo, og itreat ninyo ang bata like imo sad nang own anak.

----------


## rebelde

swertihang pare da.

----------


## champ O_o

opkors. pero annoying ang mga chismis!

----------


## YaeL

naa man daghan.. naa rana sa tao man.. naa sad gani naay baby tuga2x pa dili seryoso hehe.. pero cge lng basta love wla nay pili.. intindi lng ug tinabangay jud

----------


## Ladyjane

Naa pud sad moserious oi. Dili baya ang estado sa tawo ang basihan nga seryosohon cya. Depende baya na sa batasan ug unsa pa.

----------


## OmegaRed

abi kay naa na baby daan dli na d i seryosohon? vega ra jud d i g apas kng mao na... onsa may naa ana kng naa na anak daan? if u really love her dli na babag ang anak para mo seryoso ka.. d paka ana dli na ka panington og himo.. kay naa na daan.. hehehe...

----------


## bosin

naa pa oi! kay if in love gyud ang guy dawatun gyud nya nya mskn na 3 in 1 TS, .hehehe

----------


## minus

naa oi... bsta buotan lang ang girl dili pud magpasagad & naay respect sa iyang self...

----------


## 666satan

kung bungangera...og kanang hilig og laag pd....aw wala jd mo seryos sa iya..pero kung tarong..niya nasayop lang siya sauna...pwede kaayo ma seryoso...

----------


## toosexy

for sure naa jd. ang problema is kung duha na unya lahi ug papa. kana maoy issue.

----------


## Wynna

nganong gud wala? LOVE is UNCONDITIONAL baya... bisan isa pa siguro ka dozena ang anak it wont matter anymore,basta naigo ka sa pana ni kupido! :Smiley:

----------


## eezychair

This thread was started quite a while ago already. But my opinion is yes, there are people who will be serious with unwed mothers, and there are a lot of them. 

On the other hand, for someone not to take a woman seriously simply because she's an unwed mother is NOT fit to even exist in this world. For these men, I wish them the worst - may they rot in their own dirt for such disrespect....

----------


## hanybee

naa na ui.. mu abot rana..

----------


## spike412

naa may mu-serious pero panagsa ra.

----------


## abrielle

It's so relieving nga majority believes nga possible ghapon i seryoso mi..  :Smiley:

----------


## mikoy32

yes indeed. i know someone nga in.ani ug situation :Smiley:

----------


## AlbertCruz

> naa oi... bsta buotan lang ang girl dili pud magpasagad & naay respect sa iyang self...


hmmm... gabiga biga mao nabuntis dayun naay respeto sa iyang self? 

naa ba arun?

----------


## Black kangaroo

> kung bungangera...og kanang hilig og laag pd....aw wala jd mo seryos sa iya..pero kung tarong..niya nasayop lang siya sauna...pwede kaayo ma seryoso...


mao jud bro.. basta tarong lang naa pay mo seryoso

----------


## jhappy

nganong wla man?? tungod ba lang kay naa nay anak?  :smiley: *hhmmm*

----------


## ambokz

pwerting naaha.....kung seryoso ang laki pud...

----------


## mrvs19

naay moseryoso sa mga girls nga naa na baby, as long as dli cla pabaya nga pagka tawo.. naa man gd mga single moms ila gi-worry kay ang ilang party2x, ila anak ibilin sa ila parents or kinsa pa na ila mabilinan dha..

----------


## unagikabayaki

Naa kaayo, naa koy na-ilhan ako friend iya uyab aduna nay 2 ka anak pero he treat the kids as his own, basta nahigugma jud ang tao andam modawat bisag unsa pa na...

----------


## cassiopeia

Naa jud oi. knang mga laki nga DILI GAGMAY UG UTOK.

----------


## kat5252

naa man  :Smiley:  I admire guys like that kay if he truly loves you, dawat tanan oi for better or for worse jud!

----------


## florascent

Naa pa kaau.. Kana mga laki d gamay og utok ug dako og gugma sa bae dawat tanan na naka package na daan sa bae.. Saludo ko sa mga laki na andam mumahal og mopangga sa mga anak sa babayeng iya gidawat og gimahal unsa pa man ang kaagi niini og ang mga butang nga nabitbit na daan sa bae.. As long as honest lng ang bae about sa iyaha past og sa tinuod na nahitabo sa iya past..

----------


## xxjamezxx

of course y not ...

----------


## insomnayrb

if daan na... wla na.. if bag-o maybe...

----------


## halon1301

daghan man

----------


## jgarcia3327

11 months old needs more attention sis. better focus sa ka sa imong baby. Maka cause pana ug hindrance if u go into relationship.

----------


## jgarcia3327

> Naa jud oi. knang mga laki nga DILI GAGMAY UG UTOK.


Super like...

----------


## p26

nganu dli man? naa pa jud museryoso basta sincere ang laki---ug usa pa, kung lab nimo ang tawo, dli na mo matter ang background.

----------


## rejiel

naa if tarung lang sad ka nga pagkababaye...

----------


## cassiopeia

> naa if tarung lang sad ka nga pagkababaye...


so ang naay anak daan dili tarung nga babae? please explain unsang tarunga imong buot ipaibot.

----------


## ~*Yuki*~

I know someone who has four kids with four different men and she married a decent man who loves her and her children very much.

----------


## burikoy12

We all make mistakes.  Basta maayo ug batasan ang babaye, usa na ko's moseryoso niya.

----------


## saitohkiyohiru

My girlfriend has a beautiful 1 year old daughter. I am totally committed to her. I admit there is a slight challenge with time management but I love both her and her daughter. Naa na sa Laki kung unsay motive niya, and naa sad na sa girl if magpa serious siya. Swerte2x pod na.

----------


## Saickiek

_^^ tomo naa rajud na ninyong duha if mgpakita mu na ngtinarung jud mo.hehe +1_

----------


## explore el nido

> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.


if it's love, of course. daghan ko kaila nga naa nay anak daan and they still were able to find true love.

----------


## brackitz

Naa gihapon oi, depende ra na sa lake.

ako last ka relasyon, naa nay anak usa..dawat gihapon nako man.  :Smiley:

----------


## brian joshua

storya tag tarong dri bi....sa tnuod lng, ang laki ma in love sa babaye, tungod sa babaye di tungod ky naa cya anak. the point is, di ta kahatag ug saktong tubag ky wa ta kasuway ana. anyhow, for the males, it's not about love anymore when it comes to dealing with the kid, it's about willingness and eagerness to carry that burden whomsoever (the previous bf) has given that to you. nya mangutana ta sa laki, kaya na ninyo supportaan ang bataa bisan di na gkan ninyo tungod lng sa babaye? ky when you enter into this very complex relationship, and you are at your wit's end where the kid (not yours) enters the situation, do you, perhaps reclaim that you are true to that love or true to willingness? cognitively, yes you may be able to manage it, but in actuality, insofar as your feelings are concerned, nanguyab ka ug ngkauyab mo di tungod sa bata kundi tungod sa babaye.  


mao nga lisod jd ni tubagon TS, pero be hopeful lng nga di ka binuangan sa mopuli...

----------


## brian joshua

storya tag tarong dri bi....sa tnuod lng, ang laki ma in love sa babaye, tungod sa babaye di tungod ky naa cya anak. the point is, di ta kahatag ug saktong tubag ky wa ta kasuway ana. anyhow, for the males, it's not about love anymore when it comes to dealing with the kid, it's about willingness and eagerness to carry that burden whomsoever (the previous bf) has given that to you. nya mangutana ta sa laki, kaya na ninyo supportaan ang bataa bisan di na gkan ninyo tungod lng sa babaye? ky when you enter into this very complex relationship, and you are at your wit's end where the kid (not yours) enters the situation, do you, perhaps reclaim that you are true to that love or true to willingness? cognitively, yes you may be able to manage it, but in actuality, insofar as your feelings are concerned, nanguyab ka ug ngkauyab mo di tungod sa bata kundi tungod sa babaye.  

mao nga lisod jd ni tubagon TS, pero be hopeful lng nga di ka binuangan sa mopuli...

----------


## Saickiek

_^^ like... kung mahal mo talaga ang isang tao, matatanggap mo cya kahit ano pa ang nakaraan nya._

----------


## lionsgrave

naa . . . daghan. . .

----------


## Inbesebul

now a days ok naman siguro ang naa nay baby ang girl as long as tarung lang pud ang girl. dili man gud tanan gipaangkan kay igat na. there's a story behind it man jud na sila ra ang nakahibalo kung nganu gipaangkan ra siya. maybe isa nila ang iresponsible or naay problem sa ilang family side. Dili naman na big issue kaayo ang naa nay anak. ako ma naa or walay anak akong ma uyab basta mag tinarung lang jud dawaton ra nako sa walay pagduha.

----------


## eByong

depende sa girl if worthy sya - if worthy then by all means makakita ra jed cya unsa iya ge deserve  :Smiley:

----------


## champ O_o

Mas nakakabilib ang LALAKING..

Handang umako ng obligasyon ng iba..
Kaysa sa mga LALAKING magaling sa kama..
Pero TAKOT naman maging AMA.

 :Cheesy:

----------


## DBATC

we all commit big mistakes or bad decisions in life but that does not mean everyone are entitled to belittle our mistakes.

everyone deserves 2nd, 3rd or pila na ka chance...ang importante love and acceptance. well, to the girls or women nakasuway ani...you should be more carefull sa mga tawng opotunista tungod sa inyo kahimtang kay pwerte ra ba jud daghana aning mga klase nga taw.

----------


## drag.A.race

depende sa sitwasyon.. depende sa behavior sa baye.. if klaro kau nga kiat, aw way chance..

----------


## marj_579

naa oi,,,as long as love ka nya,,,dawat nya ug unsa ka!kay ing ana pod naa ko anak den karon naa ko uyab...

----------


## marj_579

depende sad na sa lalaki if seryoso sa babae,,,,kay basin if naa lang giafter ang laki...

----------


## ip4s

dipende mn gud,,, kung love gyud nimu siya.

----------


## ip4s

nkuyab pud ku last time naa na siya baby.. seryoso mn ku niya..

----------


## twistedANGEL25

Of course naa pa.Whats wrong man diay if the girl already have a baby?
That doesn't automatically make her a s*ut, it goes to show lang na she loved that somebody enough to risk getting pregnant.

Just my two cents. :Smiley:

----------


## nakedheartlady

ngano gud tawn wala man... its not a big deal if naa na baby ang girl if love jud nimo xa.. same rapod if ang laki naa napod baby dba...  :Smiley:

----------


## deks

naa ui, nganu wa gud. love has no boundaries. :wink:

----------


## havaianatic01

syempre uy naa kaayo basta lang sab seryoso ang girl. kung dili man gani seryoso ang laki pasabot biga ra na ang gusto sa imuha dili love.

----------


## henzyzoie09

naa daghan moseryoso oi, ang problema is ang mga parents, probably sa side sa lake...naa jud na mga pagsaway..its upto you to stand and fight for her or him....apilon lang nato ang lake...kay naa mn sad na sa atoa.

----------


## jhomal2001

> ngano d ai if naay baby?everybody makes mistakes baya and everybody deserves a chance...everybody deserves to be loved...i dnt think her past is a big deal for u if u really love her, if it is den i think u dont love her enough...


Sakto jud. If you love the person or ur partner dili nka mg mater sa past. Accept nimo kong unsa cya ug unsa naa niya.

----------


## lhorenzoo

wa nay problem if you both love each other and willing to sacrifice..ang laki nga mainlove sa baye na naa nay anak, willing sad nga isacrifice unsa ang isulti sa iya family and also sa part sa baye,willing ba sad siya mosacrifice kay im sure naa jud na mga pagsuway so it takes two to tango...many cases ron na the other half has a child na ..in my take, depende sad sa sitwasyon.

----------


## emailroy2002

kung gugma ang gi pangita pwede

pero kung dili, wala ey pa char2x ra guro naa pa

----------


## kuyabog

Those who can find true love in someone.. maski naa pa na baby daan.. won't matter at all.

----------


## rockyroad2346

naa oi! dili nana mo matter kong naa nkay bata basta magkahinigugmaay kay ang kasing2x kong mao nay mobigay mahimo nimo ang tanan bsan pa gani ang pagpakamatay. So way rason nga dili ka seryosohon labi na ang lalaki sa imong gugma naulipon ug way laing mahimo kon di ang pag yakbo nalang sa imong katahom...charrrr... :smiley: 

TS. update sad oi! valentines nman hapit naa naba kay date?

----------


## towperuX

if love nimo ang usa ka tao then even if he/she has a baby na you have to stand for it. mas maayo gani pud sa baby kay ma feel nila na happy ila mommy/daddy na naa silay gi love na lain diba?

----------


## AkosiCasey

murag naa pero one in a million. og no choice ang baye, d na cya pwede mginarte og pili ky wa nay kinsa gusto niya. so take it or leave it ang show ani.

----------


## valleoliver

Naa pay mo seryoso TS.

Ako cousin 36 yrs old naa anak 14 yrs old. naminyo man gihapon sya.

----------


## Goatwhore

Every person deserves serious relationship with no conditions. Syempre naa pa jud mu-seryos bisan pa naay trope. Ampo lng.  :Smiley:

----------


## inxss4

yeah naa pa oi.....basta LOVE lang kaau sa laki ang baye...........

----------


## medjz

naa. if he truly loves you and willing to embrace your past. important jud na magkasinabtanay mong duha.

----------


## Engineering

naa pa gyud, sila pa ang mo duol nimo...   :Smiley:

----------


## bradgo_88

naa rana sa klase sa babay ug angay ba seryosohon.. naa man gani daghan babay wala pay anak duwa-duwa-an lang sa mga lalaki..

----------


## acerbics

most likely there is a 50/50 chances...they are not serious as what you think, samtayms they pretend in order to hav what they wanted.

----------


## rey04

nganong dili man?  if you both respect and love each other then no hurdles should be in the way.  ayaw lang jud ug possessive sa imung uyab and vice versa, thats all...

----------


## DMDwoie

dgahan ah, labi na if dghan kwarta ang single mom  :Cheesy:

----------


## rics zalved

i think naa pa man...

----------


## wire

...kadakong naa... ako diay... basta sexy mama.

----------


## cassiopeia

^^pahuway brad oi.

----------


## cassiopeia

> dgahan ah, labi na if dghan kwarta ang single mom


utro pud ka.

----------


## wire

...ahhhmmm dili man sad mi basically mo-taking advantage to their physical guts but on how they drive us thru satisfactory level. ....Correct?

----------


## elvandesantos

why not.. hadlang bah nah..  its how you feel is more important

----------


## rey04

hot mama kunu is a sweet lover,LOL

----------


## Morcego

Naa pa oi. My gf kay naa 3 year old daughter. And tarong man sad aq gf. And I love both of them..  :wink:

----------


## chris_bern

naa pa ui.. take a look at jennylyn mercado, kris aquino and among others

----------


## velasco10

naa pa oi.. if love jud nya ang girl.. love knows no boundaries bya kuno...

----------


## wire

...bitaw, agree ko @velasco1, boundaries are just imaginary lines so, since it is an imaginary we may still override sa lines by a solid lines... hehehee.

----------


## Scott Bernard

Why not? If ang Single Mom kay murag si Sam Pinto, Rhian Ramos, Dawn Zulueta, Ehra Madrigal, no problem at all.  :smiley: 

Bitaws, seriously speaking. It is not what you are, rather it is how you carry and value yourself that matters....

----------


## choi.wapak

For a guy like me who is not narrow minded. I think it will not matter. What matters is my feelings for the girl and her feelings twards me. Dba? So if magkasinabot mi duha. Why not?  Nindot nuon na naa ko automatic na baby.   :Smiley:

----------


## wire

...You know what? unsa ang pinaka-challenge sa n u relationship is that ang pag-accept nimo sa bata. So, speaking og automatic baby, once magdako ang bata ma-realize niya na deperensya jud ang tinood jud na papa, so, if dili ikaw ang papa mahulog lang nga gi-adopted relationship sa true daugther sa babae adto sa lalaki. Mostly, jud ma-usab but naa sad nga makasabot sila ug maka-accept sila if patay na ila true papa, pero kung buhi pah... mangita jud na ang bata sa ila papa. So, sa lalaki na perspective lisod ug sakitan sab kay ang imong gi-fight ang love and relationship triangle. 




> For a guy like me who is not narrow minded. I think it will not matter. What matters is my feelings for the girl and her feelings twards me. Dba? So if magkasinabot mi duha. Why not?  Nindot nuon na naa ko automatic na baby.

----------


## s3thk

i think it doesnt matter if naay baby ang girl.....always remember, past is past

----------


## junz

oh naa paman mu seryoso ana....dpende rana sa guy f love gyud nya ang gurl....

----------


## rics zalved

gamay na lang kaayo siguro pero kung love jud kaayo ka sa laki, bisan imong anak madawat na niya...

----------


## jinfreecs

kanang baby mao ra jud na maawayan pag abot sa panahon



> just wanna know ur opinion.
> 
> enx.

----------

